# «ESTOY VIVO DE MILAGRO POR DEFENDER A UNA MUJER QUE NI ME DIO LAS GRACIAS.



## elchicho47 (8 Ago 2022)

«Estoy vivo de milagro por defender a una mujer que ni me dio las gracias»


Vicente bajó a ayudar a una señora que pedía auxilio en Valencia y acabó con cuatro puñaladas y jugándose el puesto de trabajo



www.abc.es


----------



## Libertyforall (8 Ago 2022)

Tiene una travesía judicial por delante del copón.


----------



## Vulcan86 (8 Ago 2022)

De estas cosas son de las que se aprende


----------



## Libertyforall (8 Ago 2022)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> De estas cosas son de las que se aprende



¿Se aprende? O no. Hay gente que se reafirma en su ignorancia y en sus errores. De hecho, es algo que nos ha pasado y pasa a todos, en mayor o menor medida.


----------



## Wasi (8 Ago 2022)

A las mujeras hay que dejarlas morir, o son tu familia o pasando


----------



## GonX (8 Ago 2022)

elchicho47 dijo:


> «Estoy vivo de milagro por defender a una mujer que ni me dio las gracias»
> 
> 
> Vicente bajó a ayudar a una señora que pedía auxilio en Valencia y acabó con cuatro puñaladas y jugándose el puesto de trabajo
> ...



Pega la noticia!!


----------



## destrozo (8 Ago 2022)

Jajaja, estoy que voy yo


----------



## jotace (8 Ago 2022)

De parvulitos de burbuja que nunca hay que meterse entre una mujer y su malote.


----------



## #SrLobo (8 Ago 2022)

las gracias? si y muchas de todo lo que habría que reirse de él


----------



## Termes (8 Ago 2022)

En el 95% de las veces se realiza el auxilio más eficientemente con una llamada al 112 (y si se sabe de qué policía es la zona, al 091 directamente) y haciendo un poco de ruido desde una distancia que permita al "animal salvaje" escapar del robo... Un delincuente que se ve encerrado, puede ser un problema porque está en una fase de nerviosismo que no calcula, hay que mirar mucho lo que tratamos de evitar, dejando orgullos aparte.


----------



## El asistente de Echenique (8 Ago 2022)

Me encanta. Me encanta cuando un white knight sale escaldado en una de sus pagafanterías y además cuenta con el desprecio de la pagafanteada. Es una de las cosas que dan sentido a mi vida.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (8 Ago 2022)

Al White Knight se lo cargaron con la Viogen


----------



## Bud_Spencer (8 Ago 2022)

Alguien puede poner la noticia completa,es de pago.


----------



## green_IT (8 Ago 2022)

Serpiente de verano Número chorrocientos....

Hay que seguir manteniendo la división


----------



## CEMENTITOS (8 Ago 2022)

Lo que es flipante es que haya que pagar para leer la mierda que dice un don nadie.
Entenderia pagar por una cronica internacional o partes de corresponsales de guerra, pero... ¿Para leer la opinion de un julai al que apuñalaron por gilipollas?
Anda y que les den por culo, a el y al ABC


----------



## brickworld (8 Ago 2022)

*VIVO ESTOY VIVO!!!! *


----------



## Covid Bryant (8 Ago 2022)

Hacer el waitnait a 2022 denota un severo retraso mental, y hacerle casito a la Charo más.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (8 Ago 2022)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> De estas cosas son de las que se aprende



Efectivamente... es un riesgo mediar en una pelea ajena, primero por el riesgo físico (no serás el primero que muere en esta situación), segundo, por el aspecto judicial que viene después.

Si has de mediar, y sufrir las consecuencias, que sea por un familiar o amigo, si no, mejor ni te involucres. Llama a la policía, y adiós.


----------



## .Kaikus (8 Ago 2022)

No copies y pegueis el pvto articulo, no sea que se os desgaste la huella dactilar !!!.


----------



## brickworld (8 Ago 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Efectivamente... es un riesgo mediar en una pelea ajena, primero por el riesgo físico (no serás el primero que muere en esta situación), segundo, por el aspecto judicial que viene después.
> 
> Si has de mediar, y sufrir las consecuencias, que sea por un familiar o amigo, si no, mejor ni te involucres.



En un pais normal y con sentido, no consumido por la mierda progre que nos ha tocado vivir, el segundo punto se podria eliminar de un plumazo e incluso serias recompensando. Y hasta podrias pensar que el primer punto podria ser factible... Pero en esta mierda de mundo progre ya solo por el segundo y la pesadilla judicial... te echa para atras


----------



## Joloan (8 Ago 2022)

Ya lo dice el refranero, agua que no has de beber, déjala correr, es que no se aprende, solo se puede uno jugar el tipo por tu familia directa total, mujer he hijos, el resto es hacer el imbécil.


----------



## notengodeudas (8 Ago 2022)

elchicho47 dijo:


> «Estoy vivo de milagro por defender a una mujer que ni me dio las gracias»
> 
> 
> Vicente bajó a ayudar a una señora que pedía auxilio en Valencia y acabó con cuatro puñaladas y jugándose el puesto de trabajo
> ...




```
https://12ft.io/
```
 + URL del sitio a puentear



https://12ft.io/https://www.abc.es/cultura/vivo-milagro-defender-mujer-gracias-20220808181755-nt.html


----------



## El_Dioni (8 Ago 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> ```
> https://12ft.io/
> ```
> + URL del sitio a puentear
> ...



A mi no me funciona


----------



## Chortina Premium (8 Ago 2022)

Jo, jo, jo... qué nutrición, la peña no aprende ni a navajazos


----------



## Thomas Robert Malthus (8 Ago 2022)

no hablan del apuñalador si no del apuñalado lo comparan con quijote y luego una referencia al adn que sonrojaría al mismo adolfo


----------



## reniris (8 Ago 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Efectivamente... es un riesgo mediar en una pelea ajena, primero por el riesgo físico (no serás el primero que muere en esta situación), segundo, por el aspecto judicial que viene después.
> 
> Si has de mediar, y sufrir las consecuencias, que sea por un familiar o amigo, si no, mejor ni te involucres. Llama a la policía, y adiós.



Hace años en mi pueblo murio uno que medio en una pelea,recibio un navajazo.

Es de locos meterse en una pelea entre 4 o 5 personas como era esta situación que describo,el que lo apuñalo no sabía ni a quién apuñalaba en medio de la pelea.


----------



## Rextor88 (8 Ago 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Efectivamente... es un riesgo mediar en una pelea ajena, primero por el riesgo físico (no serás el primero que muere en esta situación), segundo, por el aspecto judicial que viene después.
> 
> Si has de mediar, y sufrir las consecuencias, que sea por un familiar o amigo, si no, mejor ni te involucres. Llama a la policía, y adiós.



Es que el error es mediar. Si ves una tía en peligro y pidiendo "ayuda", si intervienes tienes todas las de perder. Primero, no puedes ir a intentar hablar, porque te van a agredir o apuñalar a ti. Lo único que puedes es ir y sorpresivamente golpear al tío y dejarlo KO. Problema: que te van a empapelar a tí, la tía ni te lo va agradecer e incluso es probable que con la denuncia del tío que has noqueado y lesionado, la tía se una y declare contra ti porque son pareja. Conclusiones: siempre vas a perder. Si no es tu mujer ni amiga tuya, déjala y si la matan que se joda. Es así.


----------



## kikelon (8 Ago 2022)

Ha salido vivo y espero que habiendo aprendido una lección BROOOOTAL. Gracías debería dar al hacedor.


----------



## El_Dioni (8 Ago 2022)

ni un deepthroat le hiso?


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (8 Ago 2022)

La gente se escandaliza cuando les hablo de esta lección basica de supervivencia. No saben los tiempos en que viven.


----------



## notengodeudas (8 Ago 2022)

El_Dioni dijo:


> A mi no me funciona



Cierto, en este no funciona









12 Ways to Read News Articles for Free: Bypass Paywalls Easily


Are you trying to read a news article that requires a subscription? Even if you do support great journalism, it can be pricey to subscribe to every publication you want to read. If you're not ready to commit to a subscription, there are...




www.wikihow.com


----------



## Euron G. (8 Ago 2022)

GonX dijo:


> Pega la noticia!!



Eso es mucho pedir para la panda de vagos y perezosos que habitan por aquí. Espíritu de excelencia 0, típica mediocridad española.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (8 Ago 2022)

Conozco multitud de historias parecidas...

*Moraleja 1*: la gente da asco.

*Moraleja 2 y más importante*: nunca os metáis en trifulcas ajenas.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (8 Ago 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Lo que es flipante es que haya que pagar para leer la mierda que dice un don nadie.
> Entenderia pagar por una cronica internacional o partes de corresponsales de guerra, pero... ¿Para leer la opinion de un julai al que apuñalaron por gilipollas?
> Anda y que les den por culo, a el y al ABC



y le darán parte de la pasta al tío? porque si no se río de él la que auxilió... pero tambien ABC xD


----------



## elchicho47 (8 Ago 2022)

Dentro de poco sera delito no defender a una mujer que se encuentre en situación de peligro y si no al tiempo


----------



## un mundo feliz (8 Ago 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> ¿Se aprende? O no. Hay gente que se reafirma en su ignorancia y en sus errores. De hecho, es algo que nos ha pasado y pasa a todos, en mayor o menor medida.



Con el jenaro pasa igual. Tios que les han jodido la vida y aun así no condenan las leyes aberrantes que les consideran ciudadanos de segunda. Sarna con gusto, no pica.


----------



## Digamelon (8 Ago 2022)

Termes dijo:


> En el 95% de las veces se realiza el auxilio más eficientemente con una llamada al 112 (y si se sabe de qué policía es la zona, al 091 directamente) y haciendo un poco de ruido desde una distancia que permita al "animal salvaje" escapar del robo... Un delincuente que se ve encerrado, puede ser un problema porque está en una fase de nerviosismo que no calcula, hay que mirar mucho lo que tratamos de evitar, dejando orgullos aparte.



El ruido en cuestión:

"Eeeeeeeeeh! Eeeeeeeeeh!"


----------



## Forrajes (8 Ago 2022)

elchicho47 dijo:


> «Estoy vivo de milagro por defender a una mujer que ni me dio las gracias»
> 
> 
> Vicente bajó a ayudar a una señora que pedía auxilio en Valencia y acabó con cuatro puñaladas y jugándose el puesto de trabajo
> ...



No he empezado con el vermú y siento que me he comido una paella


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (8 Ago 2022)

"Entre un hombre y su mujer
Nadie se ha de meter"

Ese sabio refranero


----------



## Knight who says ni (8 Ago 2022)

España es un país curioso.

Conozco a mucha gente que no se atreve a cambiar un enchufe o a hacer un agujero en una pared con un taladro, incluso ingenieros, porque no saben y nunca lo han hecho...

Pero luego se lían a hostias con un desconocido, como si llevaran toda la vida en un cuadrilátero.

Así acaba muchas veces la cosa...


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (8 Ago 2022)

Que le den por culo, VIOLETA SANTANDER MARCÓ EL CAMINO, ABOFETEAR Y FOLLAR.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (8 Ago 2022)

¡Bien hecho!

Recobrando fé en la humanidad


----------



## Mission (8 Ago 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Conozco multitud de historias parecidas...
> 
> *Moraleja 1*: la gente da asco.
> 
> *Moraleja 2 y más importante*: nunca os metáis en trifulcas ajenas.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (8 Ago 2022)

Resumen: Dos hinjenieros suizos agreden a un matrimonio de langostas. Paco el del cuarto lo ve desde la ventana y alerta a su charo "mira charo, voy a bajar" su charo le anima "baja Paco, tienes que hacer algo mientras yo te observo desde aquí arriba". Paco, 95kg, experto en full contact, llega a la altura de los hinjenieros y procede a empujar a uno de ellos al tiempo que suelta una sonora pedorreta intimidatoria como advertencia. Su charo le jalea gozosa desde el burladero "dales lo suyo, Paco". Aprovechando la coyuntura, el matrimonio de langostas no se lo piensa y pone pies en polvorosa sin mirar atrás. Los hinjenieros sacan sendas navajas de abanico. Paco se quita la camiseta y enroscandosela en el brazo se dispone para la batalla en mitad de la noche Valenciana. Recibe 4 navajazos en pecho y brazos, los hinjenieros lo dejan tirado medio muerto y se van. Después Paco se pregunta por qué cojones no se quedó viendo Bull en Netflix en lugar de jugarse la vida por desconocidos que jamás lo hubiesen hecho por el.


----------



## Iron John (8 Ago 2022)

"Masculinidad tóxica" lo llaman...


----------



## RayoSombrio (8 Ago 2022)

Ni de coña me meto en un marrón de estos. Primero, porque no sé lo violento que es el garrulo en cuestión. Si sabe golpear, me hará mucho daño, incluso me mandará al otro barrio. Segundo, porque si ataco, él me puede denunciar y la tia muchas veces se unirá en defensa del agresor, con lo que me puede caer una buena multa y, encima, mi empresa lo sabrá y querrán lavarse las manos echándome a la calle.


----------



## Gurney (8 Ago 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1149526
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Si no tiene esto, está muerto y enterrado:


----------



## Iron John (8 Ago 2022)

Hay vídeo de la noticia


----------



## spala (8 Ago 2022)

Eso de "ni me dio las gracias" es como si ella le despreciara por ayudarla, todo indica que es de machistas meterse en medio;
ellas son tan capaces como cualquier hombre, e ir a defenderla de algo es como insultarla y hacerla de menos.
Creo q todas las pelo azul estarán de acuerdo.


----------



## Karamba (8 Ago 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Lo que es flipante es que haya que pagar para leer la mierda que dice un don nadie.
> Entenderia pagar por una cronica internacional o partes de corresponsales de guerra, pero... ¿Para leer la opinion de un julai al que apuñalaron por gilipollas?
> Anda y que les den por culo, a el y al ABC



Si fuese una noticia genárica con mujer víctima, la noticia sería de consumo público (gratis total y barra libre).
Por obligación de _himformar_ a la sociedad.


----------



## TALEBIANO (8 Ago 2022)

Menudo hijo de la gran puta el marido de la agredida que se va dejándolo vendido.

Y qué gilipollas la mujer del defensor incitándolo para que baje a la calle mientras ella se queda en casita bien segura.


----------



## ahondador (8 Ago 2022)

Me pasa mucho: Con el coche dejas el paso a un hombre y te lo suele agradecer, las mujeres casi nunca: La leccion es clara


----------



## Gusman (8 Ago 2022)

Choni anima a su marido malote tatuado y practicante de full conact a que baje a dar una leccion a 2 panchitos de mierda.
Los panchis tiran de navaja y le apuñalan varias veces, pero el malote como si nada porque es el malote de su pueblo y sabe pelear.
Malote aprende leccion y panchitos seguiran apuñalando gente por la calle. España en estado puro.


----------



## Rojelio Medio (8 Ago 2022)

Casi muere por machista y parece que lo volvería a hacer.


----------



## leiro (8 Ago 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Resumen: Dos hinjenieros suizos agreden a un matrimonio de langostas. Paco el del cuarto lo ve desde la ventana y alerta a su charo "mira charo, voy a bajar" su charo le anima "baja Paco, tienes que hacer algo mientras yo te observo desde aquí arriba". Paco, 95kg, experto en full contact, llega a la altura de los hinjenieros y procede a empujar a uno de ellos al tiempo que suelta una sonora pedorreta intimidatoria como advertencia. Su charo le jalea gozosa desde el burladero "dales lo suyo, Paco". Aprovechando la coyuntura, el matrimonio de langostas no se lo piensa y pone pies en polvorosa sin mirar atrás. Los hinjenieros sacan sendas navajas de abanico. Paco se quita la camiseta y enroscandosela en el brazo se dispone para la batalla en mitad de la noche Valenciana. Recibe 4 navajazos en pecho y brazos, los hinjenieros lo dejan tirado medio muerto y se van. Después Paco se pregunta por qué cojones no se quedó viendo Bull en Netflix en lugar de jugarse la vida por desconocidos que jamás lo hubiesen hecho por el.



Buenísimo resumen


----------



## Gusman (8 Ago 2022)

spala dijo:


> Eso de "ni me dio las gracias" es como si ella le despreciara por ayudarla, todo indica que es de machistas meterse en medio;
> ellas son tan capaces como cualquier hombre, e ir a defenderla de algo es como insultarla y hacerla de menos.
> Creo q todas las pelo azul estarán de acuerdo.



Es un delito machista ayudarlas ellas solas se valen.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (8 Ago 2022)

elchicho47 dijo:


> Dentro de poco sera delito no defender a una mujer que se encuentre en situación de peligro y si no al tiempo



tienes que defenderla por ley y morir... porque si ganas la batalla cadena perpetua xD


----------



## Vientosolar (8 Ago 2022)

elchicho47 dijo:


> Dentro de poco sera delito no defender a una mujer que se encuentre en situación de peligro y si no al tiempo



No pasará, porque eso dejaría ver a la gente que se puede defender sin ser castigada; no te pueden obligar a defender a una mujer y castigarte luego si te cargas al agresor. Además esa obligación sería de defender también al hombre. 

Lo que sí están haciendo es decir que ”es tu obligación”. También dices que “tienes la obligación” de vacunarte. Y la de reciclar. En la práctica, bastante ocupada estará la mujer como para sacar un móvil y grabarte a ti escaqueándote de la escena del delito. Y el asaltante no creo que tenga mucho interés: “estaba yo asaltando amablemente a esta señora, y ese indeseable que vengo a denunciar se negó a meterme una puñalada para defenderla, señor policía”. No lo veo.


----------



## nada2 (8 Ago 2022)

Si se llama al 112 ya no es omisión del deber de socorro.
Nadie te obliga a ponerte en peligro.
Se llama al 112, que no lo vea el malo y ya enviarán una patrulla...
En el metro, si es algo gordo te bajas en la primera parada y cuando se haya marchado el metro, 112 e informas...


----------



## Furymundo (8 Ago 2022)

APRENDED BETILLAS


----------



## Vientosolar (8 Ago 2022)

También está la “defensa proporcional”, la imposibilidad de portar armas, y el hecho de que la policía, para enfrentarse al delincuente al cual pretenden que nos enfrentemos con las manos desnudas, porta armas. Así que todo es papel mojado. Omisión del deber de socorro en un accidente de tráfico, por supuesto. En un asalto, que chillen, y que las defiendan sus solidarias y emponderadas defensoras.

Recuerdo un caso de una negra empoderadísima que andaba por Madrid y se pasaba el día criticando en sus redes sociales a los blancos y a los españoles. Un día le asaltaron por una zona multicultural de Madrid, y vino a contarlo a las redes sociales, que NADIE la defendió, ningún español (de españolas no decía nada). Y de la anécdota se derivaron dos cosas graciosas: la primera, que no hubo manera de sacarle si el que le asaltó era un profesor entomólogo sueco de la universidad de Uppsala, o si, por el contrario, era uno de sus amados marrónidos o moronégridos, que por supuesto fue el caso. La segunda, que todos los huelebragas que le jaleaban habitualmente sus mierdas en redes, esta vez callaron como putas. Hasta sus amigos debieron pensar que se lo merecía.


----------



## treblinca (8 Ago 2022)

Yo estuve acompañando a una que no podía salir del coche porque había volcado y cuando llegaron los bomberos y la sacaron no me dijo ni adiós. Tal cual, Santo Tomas una y no más.


----------



## nada2 (8 Ago 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> También está la “defensa proporcional”, la imposibilidad de portar armas, y el hecho de que la policía, para enfrentarse al delincuente al cual pretenden que nos enfrentemos con las manos desnudas, porta armas. Así que todo es papel mojado. Omisión del deber de socorro en un accidente de tráfico, por supuesto. En un asalto, que chillen, y que las defiendan sus solidarias y emponderadas defensoras.



Evidentemente el que no ayuda en un accidente de tráfico, evitando que le atropellen a uno, es una mala persona.


treblinca dijo:


> Yo estuve acompañando a una que no podía salir del coche porque había volcado y cuando llegaron los bomberos y la sacaron no me dijo ni adiós. Tal cual, Santo Tomas una y no más.



Es normal, con el susto un@ va pasadísimo...
No se lo tenga en cuenta.


----------



## Vientosolar (8 Ago 2022)

treblinca dijo:


> Yo estuve acompañando a una que no podía salir del coche porque había volcado y cuando llegaron los bomberos y la sacaron no me dijo ni adiós. Tal cual, Santo Tomas una y no más.



Te podría contar cosas aun peores. Gente que se accidenta, te paras a ayudar y te la intentan liar. A buen entendedor, ya sabes:


----------



## nada2 (8 Ago 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Te podría contar cosas aun peores. Gente que se accidenta, te paras a ayudar y te la intentan liar. A buen entendedor, ya sabes:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1149704



Joder, pues si que está mal la cosa. Yo en Barcelona ciudad he ayudado en dos accidentes y lo volveria a hacer...


----------



## Vientosolar (8 Ago 2022)

nada2 dijo:


> Joder, pues si que está mal la cosa. Yo en Barcelona ciudad he ayudado en dos accidentes y lo volveria a hacer...



Los casos que tengo en mente, uno es de hace muchos años, el otro hace pocos años. El segundo, estaba yo entrando en una población, y uno salió por la izquierda sin mirar. Me dio tiempo a percibir el peligro, frenar, y el que venía de frente se estampó con este coche, y se dio alguno más en el lío, mientras este que salió quedaba en medio de la calzada. Como yo había librado, aparco, me acerco a ayudar, y la panchita que iba de copiloto empieza a chillar maleducada acusando y grosera. ”¿Se encuentra usted bien?” Ella chillando: ”cómo voy a estar biennnn, es que no me vessss !!!!” Y empieza a hablar con grosería y a buscar culpables.


----------



## MirkoCrocop88 (8 Ago 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> No copies y pegueis el pvto articulo, no sea que se os desgaste la huella dactilar !!!.





«ESTOY VIVO DE MILAGRO POR DEFENDER A UNA MUJER QUE NI ME DIO LAS GRACIAS»
GENTE CON ALMA

Vicente bajó a ayudar a una señora que pedía auxilio en Valencia y acabó con cuatro puñaladas y jugándose el puesto de trabajo
CRUZ MORCILLO

Madrid


08/08/2022 a las 02:56h.




Ni Vicente se siente un quijote ni quería salvar a ninguna dulcinea, pero en su ADN no aparece que vea a una mujer en peligro y se piense la respuesta. Y eso hizo. Y casi le cuesta el pellejo. No solo lo dice él: «Estoy vivo de milagro», repite al teléfono, sino que lo atestiguan sus heridas y el parte médico. Actuó con coraje y elegancia, sin pensárselo, y le ha salido caro. A él, a su pareja, a su estabilidad laboral... El camino de los héroes -y los caballeros- está en horas bajas. Ni vende ni aparentemente se repara el daño.

Vicente H., de 42 años, y Lorena, su pareja, estaban enfrascados viendo 'Bull', una serie de análisis forense de jurados, en su piso de Valencia. El pasado 4 de junio ya se notaba el calor como para dejar las ventanas abiertas. Acababan de llegar del pueblo de él, Benifayó, de visitar a su madre. Por delante, tenían una noche de sábado tranquila, de televisión y descanso hasta que oyeron gritos de mujer.

«Me asomé a la ventana y vi cómo dos chicos empujaban a una mujer en el puente de San José. Un hombre que parecía ir con ella -y luego supe que era su marido- estaba al otro lado de la calle», cuenta Vicente. «Lore, mira lo que está pasando, voy para allá. Me puse unos zapatos y una camiseta y antes de terminar de malvestirme ya los vi encima de ella».

Lorena interviene al otro lado de la línea. «Le dije que bajara, por supuesto, que le echara una mano a la víctima, y ahora me siento un poco culpable por animarlo».

Vicente no había visto la primera parte de lo ocurrido, lo hizo horas después en un vídeo, pero corrió escaleras abajo y apartó a uno de los dos agresores de un empujón. Lo que cuenta a continuación -y que también fue grabado en vídeo por otros transeúntes- es un fotograma completo de la violencia que parece haberse adueñado de alguna gente, de un 'far west' cutre pero peligrosísimo que pone en retirada al más valiente y al más cabal.

Imagen principal - Vicente H., de 42 años, sufrió cuatro puñaladas de una navaja tipo mariposa en el pecho, los dos brazos y la pierna izquierda. Los agresores fueron detenidos horas después cerca de una discoteca
Imagen secundaria 1 - Vicente H., de 42 años, sufrió cuatro puñaladas de una navaja tipo mariposa en el pecho, los dos brazos y la pierna izquierda. Los agresores fueron detenidos horas después cerca de una discoteca
Imagen secundaria 2 - Vicente H., de 42 años, sufrió cuatro puñaladas de una navaja tipo mariposa en el pecho, los dos brazos y la pierna izquierda. Los agresores fueron detenidos horas después cerca de una discoteca
CERCA DE LA MUERTE Vicente H., de 42 años, sufrió cuatro puñaladas de una navaja tipo mariposa en el pecho, los dos brazos y la pierna izquierda. Los agresores fueron detenidos horas después cerca de una discoteca MIKEL PONCE
«Tras el empujón, sacan las navajas, tiro para atrás, me quito la camiseta para protegerme de alguna manera. Había otras cuatro personas, entre ellas la mujer a la que iba a defender y su marido, pero se marcharon sin más y entonces ellos dos me vieron solo y vineron a por mí. 'Tirad las navajas, ¿de qué vais?', les dije. Está claro de lo que iban: buscando jaleo».

'Full contact'
Fueron segundos o minutos interminables en los que Vicente, 42 años, que ha practicado 'full contact' y sabe pelear porque es «de pueblo», solo pensaba en cómo esquivar esas navajas esgrimidas contra él en la noche y en soledad. «Si no me llegan a sacar esas armas, directamente los dejo KO, en lugar de empujar para apartarlos les hubiera golpeado con mis 95 kilos y se quedan secos. Pero yo no bajé a atacar a nadie, sino a pararlos».

Explica que se quitó la camiseta y se la enrolló en el brazo como un escudo para tratar de esquivar las puñaladas. Llevaba un cinturón puesto que también podría haber utilizado en ese cuerpo a cuerpo aunque no tuvo tiempo ni de pensarlo. La navaja era tipo mariposa, de esas de las que es mejor huir.

Cuando uno de ellos le lanzó los navajazos al pecho su mente se concentró en cómo parar los golpes.

«Yo no era consciente de nada en ese momento. Trataba de retroceder para tenerlos a los dos en mi campo visual y sobre todo sabía que no podía perder de vista al de la navaja. Yo soltaba puñetazos como podía, pero cuando logré coger al del arma, el otro me tiró al suelo».

Sintonía criminal
Derribado de una zancadilla, los agresores actuaron en sintonía criminal. Uno se empleó a patadas en la cabeza con Vicente mientras el otro lo acuchillaba en la pierna izquierda a la altura de la rodilla.

«Estaba tan nervioso que no noté los primeros pinchazos. Me di cuenta después cuando vi la sangre en la camiseta», recuerda la víctima.

'Far west', sin duelo de por medio. Solo ayudar a una mujer. Un vecino graba todo el episodio con su teléfono móvil, otros transeúntes, apartados, insultan a los agresores y los conminan a que dejen al herido y varios llaman a la Policía. Pero hay una navaja que atraviesa piel y quiere músculo y nadie se atreve a a acercarse y hacer más. Los agresores sacan el puñal de la carne y huyen en sus bicicletas.

«A los pocos segundos apareció la Policía pero yo solo fui consciente de lo que había pasado al levantarme. Pensé: ¿y si me lo hubieran clavado en otra parte del cuerpo? En el suelo estaba en sus manos, totalmente indefenso».

«Pedí un cigarro»
«Cuando llega la Policía, que fue muy rápido -continúa su relato sin respiro pese a los días transcurridos- me veo un corte en el antebrazo y en la rodilla. Lo primero que hago al conseguir levantarme es pedir un cigarro».

Vicente no es consciente en esos instantes de cómo le ha rozado la muerte pero sí sabe que hay que parar la sangre. «Toma mi camiseta y hazme un torniquete en el brazo derecho», le pide a uno de los agentes. Lorena, su pareja, baja corriendo sin saber lo que ha ocurrido porque desde su ventana no se ve el lugar en el que Vicente ha sido atacado. Al percatarse de la gravedad, la mujer se derrumba.

El tiempo cuenta más que nunca y se divide en dos planos. La atención al herido y la persecución de los delincuentes. Llega el Samur, desnuda a Vicente y lo estabiliza. Lo trasladan al Hospital La Fe de Valencia, donde lo meten en camilla y ya lo esperan los médicos para operarlo. La víctima recibió cuatro navajazos en el pecho, los dos brazos y la pierna izquierda. La del hombro izquierdo de 12 centímetros; la del antebrazo derecho de 10 centímetros de largo junto a otra más superficial y una cuarta incisa en la rodilla izquierda. El diagnóstico principal, según el parte médico, es herida en tórax por arma blanca de diez centímetros que, por suerte, no le tocó la musculatura ni llegó a penetrar en el pecho.

Los agresores, a los que se imputó un homicidio en grado de tentativa, ya están en libertad tras una fianza de 2.000 euros

El segundo escenario de esa noche de julio es el policial. Los agresores huyeron en sendas bicicletas pero fueron identificados y detenidos varias horas después por una patrulla de la Policía Local junto a una discoteca en la avenida del Cid.

Habían pasado seis horas de la agresión y ambos circulaban con sus bicis por la acera como si no hubiera ocurrido nada. Eran Álvaro Andrés Q. P. y Diego Armando M. C., de 19 y 18 años y nacionalidad chilena y española, respectivamente. Los agentes de la Policía Local les intervinieron la navaja tipo mariposa utilizada en la agresión, presuntamente, y un cuchillo tras cachearlos a conciencia.

El joven chileno aún llevaba manchas de la sangre de Vicente en su ropa y cortes en sus manos y nudillos. En un bolsillo del pantalón guardaba la navaja de mariposa. Los policías hallaron un cuchillo en la funda del sillín de la bicicleta del otro detenido. 'Far west': salir en bici de marcha con dos armas blancas como compañeras de juerga.

Gracias al vídeo que había grabado otro vecino y que dura cuatro interminables minutos se logró reconstruir cómo un irrelevante encontronazo casi acaba en un crimen.

Con esas imágenes, Vicente, el que no se lo pensó para ayudar a una mujer en apuros, también pudo ver de primera mano qué ocurrió antes de que él bajara a la calle.

El encontronazo empezó en la calle Llano de Zaidía, tras una discusión entre los agresores y una pareja. Los dos jóvenes golpearon a un hombre al que partieron el labio e insultaron a una mujer en el puente de San José porque la pareja les recriminó que circulaban de forma temeraria con sus bicicletas por una zona peatonal.

Dos jóvenes de 18 y 19 años lo apuñalaron con una navaja al mediar entre ellos y la víctima a la que escuchó gritar

Las cuatro personas discutieron y cruzaron la calzada de la calle Llano de Zaidía, y entonces la mujer pidió a gritos a uno de los jóvenes que se relajara y parara. Es en ese momento cuando aparece Vicente para ayudar a la mujer que grita.

Cuando al día siguiente vio el vídeo, dice que no podía parar de llorar. Por haberse expuesto de esa forma y por la respuesta que recibió y que también recogen las imágenes. «Estoy vivo de milagro por defender a una mujer que ni me dio las gracias».

Sabe que la pareja vive cerca de su casa, pero el contacto ha sido prácticamente inexistente. «El marido sí me dio las gracias, pero ella ni me miró». El relato de la mujer, la víctima inicial, adolece de ciertos desajustes. A quien tuvieron que coser los brazos y llegó casi a verse el hueso del bíceps es a Vicente.

Lorena, que sigue muy enfadada con la situación, asegura que se siente «un poco culpable» por decirle a su marido que ayudara a a la mujer. «¿Y si en vez de la rodilla le hubieran clavado el cuchillo en el corazón? En qué mala hora lo animé. Vicente podía estar muerto y yo, viuda. Con lo que nos ha costado llegar hasta aquí».

No lo hará más
Lorena comparte su vida con Vicente hace una década. La delata un carácter de armas tomar y se muestra tajante: «No va a ayudar a nadie más que no conozcamos. Es una pena pero visto todo lo que ha pasado...».

El protagonista -a su pesar- de esta historia es tornero fresador y programador; también hiperactivo. Cuando lo atacaron llevaba solo tres semanas en su nueva empresa con contrato fijo, de forma que quiso incorporarse enseguida pero le dijeron que esperara. «Imagínate: menos de un mes trabajando y casi un mes de baja. Pero se han portado muy bien. Ninguna queja, aunque tuve miedo de que me despidieran».

Este no ha sido su año. Superó una tuberculosis y el Covid en marzo y aún renqueante se topó con una situación crítica. Los dos agresores acabaron en prisión sin fianza tres días después. La Policía les imputó un homicidio en grado de tentativa, pero hace solo unos días les impuso una fianza de 2.000 euros y quedaron en libertad tras pagarla. La víctima lo ha vivido como una afrenta y se pregunta si cuando llegue el juicio comparecerán siquiera o ya ni siquiera estarán en España.

MÁS INFORMACIÓN

El repartidor de pizza que salvó a una mujer de una violación y sueña con ser policía
El aspirante a médico que taponó una yugular cuando iba a por la cena
Vicente, a la pregunta de si volvería a hacerlo, no lo tiene tan claro como su mujer y eso que es él quien arrastra las secuelas. «No lo sé. Depende de las circunstancias, pero en una como esta no bajo solo, bajo con un palo... aunque, claro, me puedo buscar la ruina. Solo quería ayudar y mira cómo he acabado. Vi a una mujer sola con dos tíos. No podía seguir viendo la tele...».


----------



## Autómata (8 Ago 2022)

"Al que no prestará socorro a una persona que se encuentre desamparada y en peligro manifiesto y grave, cuando pudiere hacerlo* sin riesgo propio ni de terceros*"


----------



## Vientosolar (8 Ago 2022)

MirkoCrocop88 dijo:


> Los dos agresores acabaron en prisión sin fianza tres días después. La Policía les imputó un homicidio en grado de tentativa, *pero hace solo unos días les impuso una fianza de 2.000 euros y quedaron en libertad tras pagarla*.



Nada más que decir.


----------



## Vientosolar (8 Ago 2022)

Autómata dijo:


> "Al que no prestará socorro a una persona que se encuentre desamparada y en peligro manifiesto y grave, cuando pudiere hacerlo* sin riesgo propio ni de terceros*"



Lo que yo decía, papel mojado. Esa salvedad implica que en casos de agresión a terceros, no existe obligación alguna de ayudar. Y recordando el caso del profesor Neira, la obligación moral es la de cambiarse de acera y acelerar el paso.


----------



## Culozilla (8 Ago 2022)

El tema de ayudar es muy jodido, pero a veces te ayuda a reconciliarte contigo mismo y el mundo.

La última vez que ayudé a alguien fue a una mujer de mediana edad, tirando a guapa. Su coche volcó y mientras llegaban los bomberos la saqué como pude. Fue un poco cosa del destino, porque resulta que me había tenido un percance justo esa mañana con esa mujer.

Por si no me creéis, tengo foto del momento:


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (8 Ago 2022)

El asistente de Echenique dijo:


> Me encanta. Me encanta cuando un white night sale escaldado



¿Una noche blanca?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Ago 2022)

Siguen sin entender que no debes meterte.


----------



## Autómata (8 Ago 2022)

Es que todo tiene sus consecuencias, incluso si, por ejemplo, le haces mal la reanimación a un accidentado y te lo cargas, o si en un accidente sacas a una persona de un coche pensando que está en peligro y tenía una lesión medular y lo dejas inválido.......
Hay que medir muy bien las acciones. Yo creo que lo importante es avisar a quien corresponda socorrer o ayudar.


----------



## Culozilla (8 Ago 2022)

elchicho47 dijo:


> Dentro de poco sera delito no defender a una mujer que se encuentre en situación de peligro y si no al tiempo



Se llama “omisión de socorro” y es de lo que MonterE te acusaría de no dejarte matar para defender a la charo.




Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Resumen: Dos hinjenieros suizos agreden a un matrimonio de langostas. Paco el del cuarto lo ve desde la ventana y alerta a su charo "mira charo, voy a bajar" su charo le anima "baja Paco, tienes que hacer algo mientras yo te observo desde aquí arriba". Paco, 95kg, experto en full contact, llega a la altura de los hinjenieros y procede a empujar a uno de ellos al tiempo que suelta una sonora pedorreta intimidatoria como advertencia. Su charo le jalea gozosa desde el burladero "dales lo suyo, Paco". Aprovechando la coyuntura, el matrimonio de langostas no se lo piensa y pone pies en polvorosa sin mirar atrás. Los hinjenieros sacan sendas navajas de abanico. Paco se quita la camiseta y enroscandosela en el brazo se dispone para la batalla en mitad de la noche Valenciana. Recibe 4 navajazos en pecho y brazos, los hinjenieros lo dejan tirado medio muerto y se van. Después Paco se pregunta por qué cojones no se quedó viendo Bull en Netflix en lugar de jugarse la vida por desconocidos que jamás lo hubiesen hecho por el.



1. ¿Por qué interviene el Paco si ya estaba el marido de la mujer con ella? Que la defienda él, que para algo es su esposa.

2. Ni de coña mi mujer me dejaría bajar para ayudar a los agredidos. Me agarraría fuerte del brazo y me diría de llamar a la policía.
Así que queda claro que la Charo del Don Pacote de la Mancha este, lo quiere bajo tierra.

3. Antes de ayudar a alguien, uno se debe de preguntar: ¿en caso de ser yo el que está en peligro…me ayudaría ella a mí?


----------



## Visilleras (8 Ago 2022)

MirkoCrocop88 dijo:


> «ESTOY VIVO DE MILAGRO POR DEFENDER A UNA MUJER QUE NI ME DIO LAS GRACIAS»
> GENTE CON ALMA
> 
> Vicente bajó a ayudar a una señora que pedía auxilio en Valencia y acabó con cuatro puñaladas y jugándose el puesto de trabajo
> ...




Joder, joder, joder....


----------



## Autómata (8 Ago 2022)

Yo en ese caso lo veo claro. Avisar a la policía y punto. 

Ya normalmente en una ciudad es una locura llamar la atención a alguien por cualquier cosa..... todo charos desquiciadas y mastuerzos de gimnasio con exceso de testosterona y media neurona. Mejor perfil bajo a no ser que sea algo que te afecte muy directamente.


----------



## Destro (8 Ago 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Es que el error es mediar. Si ves una tía en peligro y pidiendo "ayuda", si intervienes tienes todas las de perder. Primero, no puedes ir a intentar hablar, porque te van a agredir o apuñalar a ti. Lo único que puedes es ir y sorpresivamente golpear al tío y dejarlo KO. Problema: que te van a empapelar a tí, la tía ni te lo va agradecer e incluso es probable que con la denuncia del tío que has noqueado y lesionado, la tía se una y declare contra ti porque son pareja. Conclusiones: siempre vas a perder. Si no es tu mujer ni amiga tuya, déjala y si la matan que se joda. Es así.



Es muy triste y jodido pero tienes toda la razón, así es la realidad: si te metes tendría que ser para dejar sin duda KO al atacante en el primer golpe, y eso implica mucho riesgo de convertirte tú en el lesionador/homicida y ser perseguido por la justicia/medios/etc. 

Y si no lo dejaras fuera de juego al primer golpe pasarías a ser la nueva víctima.

Es horrible que la sociedad, la legislación y la justicia estén así en España. Encima si no actúas y/o te conviertes en víctima sustituyendo a la primera te lo reprocharán. Pero mientras que la ley no te dé el derecho a usar la fuerza para dejarlo fuera de combate, eximiéndote de las consecuencias de la misma, sólo queda llamar al 112 y esperar que ellos sean eficientes.


----------



## f700b (8 Ago 2022)

Que vaya la policía y si puede ser feminas


----------



## Heteropatriarca (8 Ago 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Recuerdo un caso de una negra empoderadísima que andaba por Madrid y se pasaba el día criticando en sus redes sociales a los blancos y a los españoles. Un día le asaltaron por una zona multicultural de Madrid, y vino a contarlo a las redes sociales, que NADIE la defendió, ningún español (de españolas no decía nada). Y de la anécdota se derivaron dos cosas graciosas: la primera, que no hubo manera de sacarle si el que le asaltó era un profesor entomólogo sueco de la universidad de Uppsala, o si, por el contrario, era uno de sus amados marrónidos o moronégridos, que por supuesto fue el caso. La segunda, que todos los huelebragas que le jaleaban habitualmente sus mierdas en redes, esta vez callaron como putas. Hasta sus amigos debieron pensar que se lo merecía.



¿Puedes poner aquí sus redes?


----------



## Prophet (8 Ago 2022)

Pero señor juez acababa de beber 12 cervezas, 4 copas de vodka y una botella de Lambrusco.


----------



## Persea (8 Ago 2022)

elchicho47 dijo:


> «Estoy vivo de milagro por defender a una mujer que ni me dio las gracias»
> 
> 
> Vicente bajó a ayudar a una señora que pedía auxilio en Valencia y acabó con cuatro puñaladas y jugándose el puesto de trabajo
> ...



Me nutre ver a un hombre feminista apuñalado. Son los principales culpables de la humillacion permanente al varon en españa.

La otra posibilidad es que el sujeto hubiera podido "salvar" a una falsodenuncianta despechada y hubieran detenido y linchado injustamente al otro tio.

Sororidad masculina es lo que hace falta para tumbar el hembrismo.

Islam is right about woman


----------



## Salsa_rosa (8 Ago 2022)

Que manden a la patrulla char0 016.


----------



## Pepitacus Habilis (8 Ago 2022)

Machismo exacerbado. Igual que explicar algo es Manspleinin (o algo así), meterse en sus peleas será ManOstiaining. El marido lo estaba haciendo bien, mirando desde la otra acera, por respeto y admiración a La Mujer, faro de sabiduría y luz de nuestras machirulas vidas.


----------



## Destro (8 Ago 2022)

Si no haces nada obviamente estás cometiendo ese delito, pero si llamas al 112 estás socorriendo, incluso si tienes que irte a un sitio donde haya cobertua para poder socorrer. Las que gritan "EEEEHHH EEEEHHH EEEEEHH" también "socorren" a su manera aunque sea ridícula y menos efectiva.

Eso sí, con las llamadas al 112 hay que tener mucho cuidado: recuerdo una ocasión cuando la M-30 estaba en obras y en la zona había un hombre con aspecto de vagabundo tirado en el arcén; llamé al 112 y la operadora me preguntó si lo había atropellado yo   e incluso me preguntó que por qué no había parado (y tuve que decirle que no era seguro por la velocidad de los vehículos y la falta de visibilidad al formar curvas por la obra; o sea que "socorres" cuando no lo hace nadie y encima tienes que defenderte de acusaciones por teléfono sin conocimiento de la situación por parte de quien fácilmente te acusa, alucinante). Vamos que se te quitan las ganas de llamar si no es muy muy necesario. Obviamente por ahí debieron de pasar cientos de coches antes y nadie debió de llamar porque cuando ya han llamado te dicen "ya estamos avisados".

PD: El 112 es gratuito, el móvil puede conectarse a cualquier red que haya disponible aunque no sea de tu operador, e incluso puede aumentar la potencia de emisión por encima de la norma para conseguir la comunicación. Por contra teléfonos de policía municipal/etc/etc pueden tener coste, además de que no gozan de las ventajas de conexión de la llamada de emergencia del 112.


----------



## Smoker (8 Ago 2022)

Así aprenderá. Lo máximo que haría es llamar a la policía y seguir a lo mío


----------



## MAESE PELMA (8 Ago 2022)

que se joda, quería hacerse el superman y acabó criptonizado


----------



## Ebonycontractor (8 Ago 2022)

noticia falsa para generar más odio entre hombres y mujeres...


----------



## thefuckingfury (8 Ago 2022)

Termes dijo:


> En el 95% de las veces se realiza el auxilio más eficientemente con una llamada al 112 (y si se sabe de qué policía es la zona, al 091 directamente) y haciendo un poco de ruido desde una distancia que permita al "animal salvaje" escapar del robo... Un delincuente que se ve encerrado, puede ser un problema porque está en una fase de nerviosismo que no calcula, hay que mirar mucho lo que tratamos de evitar, dejando orgullos aparte.



Correcto. Distanciarse y desde un lugar seguro llamar al 112.


----------



## Destro (8 Ago 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> La última vez que ayudé a alguien fue a una mujer de mediana edad, tirando a guapa. Su coche volcó y *mientras llegaban los bomberos la saqué como pude*. Fue un poco cosa del destino, porque resulta que me había tenido un percance justo esa mañana con esa mujer.



En la película bien, en la realidad podrías estar denunciado y con remordimientos por haberle causado o empeorado las lesiones. Nunca se debe mover/sacar a un accidentado de un vehículo salvo que corra peligro de muerte por estar en él, por ejm porque el vehículo esté en llamas. Hay que esperar la llegada de los cuerpos de socorro que saben cómo sacarlo sin ocasionarle más lesiones o daño.


----------



## V10 5.2 (8 Ago 2022)

Si una tía está con un hombre que la maltrata es porque es gilipollas y lo merece. Cuantos casos de tontos que ven una tía siendo agredida en la calle, la intenta ayudar y acaba llevando de los 2.


----------



## Vientosolar (8 Ago 2022)

Destro dijo:


> Si no haces nada obviamente estás cometiendo ese delito, pero si llamas al 112 estás socorriendo, incluso si tienes que irte a un sitio donde haya cobertua para poder socorrer. Las que gritan "EEEEHHH EEEEHHH EEEEEHH" también "socorren" a su manera aunque sea ridícula y menos efectiva.



A ver, a ver, que le veo despistado: el “eeeehh eeeehhh eeeehhh” lo usan las charos exclusivamente para socorrer al delincuente cuando un ciudadano honrado le está sacudiendo. Si el delincuente es moronégrido o marrónido, se usará con especial énfasis o ahinco.


----------



## cujo (8 Ago 2022)

Llamas al 091 y q se apañen


----------



## Sietebailes (8 Ago 2022)

Sentadito me quede...achipe


----------



## racalmatt (8 Ago 2022)

Aunque su actuación fue seguramente ejemplar (a quien no le viene bien que te proteja alguien en una situación así), el coste fue demasiado alto.
Al menos puede contarlo, muchos otros White Knights no...

Todos aprendemos, o adquirimos experiencia, a base de darse de cabeza con la realidad, pero algo básico debemos recordar siempre los hombres... nunca, nunca, dejarse llevar por los auxilios o "consejos" de una mujer, sea la tuya o desconocida. 
Mantener siempre la cabeza fría, e intentar evitar el enfrentamiento...de no ser posible, mantener distancia de seguridad, y si no hay igualdad, salir por patas...


----------



## hartman (8 Ago 2022)

Wasi dijo:


> A las mujeras hay que dejarlas morir, o son tu familia o pasando



solas y borrachas hay que dejarlas solas hasta casa.


----------



## Stalkeador (8 Ago 2022)

Pobre imbecil.

Apartar a una _"maltratada" _de su adrenalínica dosis de hostias de malote y posterior coito salvaje cuando lleguen a casa, es como quitarle a un yonki la jeringuilla cuando se iba a chutar. 

¡¡¡ SEGURO QUE TE LO AGRADECE !!!


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (8 Ago 2022)

Termes dijo:


> En el 95% de las veces se realiza el auxilio más eficientemente con una llamada al 112 (y si se sabe de qué policía es la zona, al 091 directamente) y haciendo un poco de ruido desde una distancia que permita al "animal salvaje" escapar del robo... Un delincuente que se ve encerrado, puede ser un problema porque está en una fase de nerviosismo que no calcula, hay que mirar mucho lo que tratamos de evitar, dejando orgullos aparte.



Una Charo diciendo ehh también aporta


----------



## AHTNUKIAV (8 Ago 2022)

La omisión del deber de socorro no existe cuando, en base a los medios y las circunstancias personales y de cada caso, se realiza una petición de auxilio por los medios de que se disponga para que cese esa situación. 

Es decir, basta con marcar el 112 para informar de lo que ocurre y solicitar los medios para que esa hecho acabe.

Pero hay gente que hoy día no es consciente del mundo que le rodea y de las consecuencias que les puede acarrear una incorrecta decisión llevados o no por un sentido de justicia, que posteriormente y una vez pasado el hecho, no se les aplica.

Supongo que habrá aprendido la lección.


----------



## Tigershark (8 Ago 2022)

Como si lo viera , mientras al tonto lo curaban de las heridas la parejita folllando duro encima del capot del coche


----------



## Roberto Malone (8 Ago 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Es que el error es mediar. Si ves una tía en peligro y pidiendo "ayuda", si intervienes tienes todas las de perder. Primero, no puedes ir a intentar hablar, porque te van a agredir o apuñalar a ti. Lo único que puedes es ir y sorpresivamente golpear al tío y dejarlo KO. Problema: que te van a empapelar a tí, la tía ni te lo va agradecer e incluso es probable que con la denuncia del tío que has noqueado y lesionado, la tía se una y declare contra ti porque son pareja. Conclusiones: siempre vas a perder. Si no es tu mujer ni amiga tuya, déjala y si la matan que se joda. Es así.



Se ha hablado muchas veces en el foro del mismo tema.

La ley está hecha para joder el hombre blanco nativo. Hay casos, como el de Francesco Arcuri, en el que ser extranjero quizás te pueda ayudar, pero si no, estás jodido, hagas lo que hagas.

Lo más recomendable actualmente es huir e intentar que nadie te vea por la zona.


----------



## Gorrión (8 Ago 2022)

Ni a la policía llamo, y menos para ayudar a quien legitima las leyes anti hombre.


----------



## Remero premium (8 Ago 2022)

En Valencia, tenía que ser


----------



## Destro (8 Ago 2022)

cujo dijo:


> Llamas al 091 y q se apañen



El 091 tiene coste, es mejor llamar al teléfono de emergencias que es el 112 que es totalmente gratuito y al ser "el de emergencias" tiene prioridad pudiéndose conectar a cualquier red móvil disponible, e incluso con la posibilidad de aumentar la potencia de emisión por encima de lo permitido en las demás llamadas (lo digo por si notas que se pone el pelo de punta cuando llames ).

PD: En el 091 supongo que te atiende un agente de la autoridad, por contra en el 112 posiblemente te atiende un operador de una subcontrata así que si te molesta puedes responder acordemente mientras que en el caso de un agente tienes que mantener el debido respeto a la autoridad.


----------



## cortoplacista (8 Ago 2022)

Lorena interviene al otro lado de la línea. «_Le dije que bajara, por supuesto, que le echara una mano a la víctima, y ahora me siento *un poco* culpable por animarlo_» 

La noticia debería ser que ella se siente mal...bueno un poco mal...bueno quien sabe...jijijiji.


----------



## GonX (8 Ago 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Eso es mucho pedir para la panda de vagos y perezosos que habitan por aquí. Espíritu de excelencia 0, típica mediocridad española.



Bueno, entiendo que debe ser de pago, pero entre toda la gente que ha participado alguno se lo podria haber currado.


----------



## InigoMontoya (8 Ago 2022)

Bud_Spencer dijo:


> Alguien puede poner la noticia completa,es de pago.



*«Estoy vivo de milagro por defender a una mujer que ni me dio las gracias»*
Gente con alma
*Vicente bajó a ayudar a una señora que pedía auxilio en Valencia y acabó con cuatro puñaladas y jugándose el puesto de trabajo*






 Cruz Morcillo
Madrid



08/08/2022 a las 02:56h.





 

Ni Vicente se siente un quijote ni quería salvar a ninguna dulcinea, pero en su ADN no aparece que vea a una mujer en peligro y se piense la respuesta. Y eso hizo. Y casi le cuesta el pellejo. No solo lo dice él: «Estoy vivo de milagro», repite al teléfono, sino que lo atestiguan sus heridas y el parte médico. Actuó con coraje y elegancia, sin pensárselo, y le ha salido caro. A él, a su pareja, a su estabilidad laboral... El camino de los héroes -y los caballeros- está en horas bajas. Ni vende ni aparentemente se repara el daño.


*Vicente H.*, de 42 años, y Lorena, su pareja, estaban enfrascados viendo 'Bull', una serie de análisis forense de jurados, en su piso de Valencia. El pasado 4 de junio ya se notaba el calor como para dejar las ventanas abiertas. Acababan de llegar del pueblo de él, Benifayó, de visitar a su madre. Por delante, tenían una noche de sábado tranquila, de televisión y descanso hasta que oyeron gritos de mujer.
«Me asomé a la ventana y vi cómo dos chicos empujaban a una mujer en el puente de San José. Un hombre que parecía ir con ella -y luego supe que era su marido- estaba al otro lado de la calle», cuenta Vicente. «Lore, mira lo que está pasando, voy para allá. Me puse unos zapatos y una camiseta y antes de terminar de malvestirme ya los vi encima de ella».
Lorena interviene al otro lado de la línea. «Le dije que bajara, por supuesto, que le echara una mano a la víctima, y ahora me siento un poco culpable por animarlo».
Vicente no había visto la primera parte de lo ocurrido, lo hizo horas después en un vídeo, pero corrió escaleras abajo y apartó a uno de los dos agresores de un empujón. Lo que cuenta a continuación -y que también fue grabado en vídeo por otros transeúntes- es un fotograma completo de la violencia que parece haberse adueñado de alguna gente, de un 'far west' cutre pero peligrosísimo que pone en retirada al más valiente y al más cabal.















Cerca de la muerte Vicente H., de 42 años, sufrió cuatro puñaladas de una navaja tipo mariposa en el pecho, los dos brazos y la pierna izquierda. Los agresores fueron detenidos horas después cerca de una discoteca Mikel Ponce
«Tras el empujón, sacan las navajas, tiro para atrás, me quito la camiseta para protegerme de alguna manera. Había otras cuatro personas, entre ellas la mujer a la que iba a defender y su marido, pero se marcharon sin más y entonces ellos dos me vieron solo y vineron a por mí. 'Tirad las navajas, ¿de qué vais?', les dije. Está claro de lo que iban: buscando jaleo».
* 'Full contact' *
Fueron segundos o minutos interminables en los que Vicente, 42 años, que ha practicado 'full contact' y sabe pelear porque es «de pueblo», solo pensaba en cómo esquivar esas navajas esgrimidas contra él en la noche y en soledad. «Si no me llegan a sacar esas armas, directamente los dejo KO, en lugar de empujar para apartarlos les hubiera golpeado con mis 95 kilos y se quedan secos. Pero yo no bajé a atacar a nadie, sino a pararlos».
Explica que se quitó la camiseta y se la enrolló en el brazo como un escudo para tratar de esquivar las puñaladas. Llevaba un cinturón puesto que también podría haber utilizado en ese cuerpo a cuerpo aunque no tuvo tiempo ni de pensarlo. La navaja era tipo mariposa, de esas de las que es mejor huir.
Cuando uno de ellos le lanzó los navajazos al pecho su mente se concentró en cómo parar los golpes.
«Yo no era consciente de nada en ese momento. Trataba de retroceder para tenerlos a los dos en mi campo visual y sobre todo sabía que no podía perder de vista al de la navaja. Yo soltaba puñetazos como podía, pero cuando logré coger al del arma, el otro me tiró al suelo».
* Sintonía criminal *
Derribado de una zancadilla, los agresores actuaron en sintonía criminal. Uno se empleó a patadas en la cabeza con Vicente mientras el otro lo acuchillaba en la pierna izquierda a la altura de la rodilla.
«Estaba tan nervioso que no noté los primeros pinchazos. Me di cuenta después cuando vi la sangre en la camiseta», recuerda la víctima.
'Far west', sin duelo de por medio. Solo ayudar a una mujer. Un vecino graba todo el episodio con su teléfono móvil, otros transeúntes, apartados, insultan a los agresores y los conminan a que dejen al herido y varios llaman a la Policía. Pero hay una navaja que atraviesa piel y quiere músculo y nadie se atreve a a acercarse y hacer más. Los agresores sacan el puñal de la carne y huyen en sus bicicletas.
«A los pocos segundos apareció la Policía pero yo solo fui consciente de lo que había pasado al levantarme. Pensé: ¿y si me lo hubieran clavado en otra parte del cuerpo? En el suelo estaba en sus manos, totalmente indefenso».
* «Pedí un cigarro» *
«Cuando llega la Policía, que fue muy rápido -continúa su relato sin respiro pese a los días transcurridos- me veo un corte en el antebrazo y en la rodilla. Lo primero que hago al conseguir levantarme es pedir un cigarro».
Vicente no es consciente en esos instantes de cómo le ha rozado la muerte pero sí sabe que hay que parar la sangre. «Toma mi camiseta y hazme un torniquete en el brazo derecho», le pide a uno de los agentes. Lorena, su pareja, baja corriendo sin saber lo que ha ocurrido porque desde su ventana no se ve el lugar en el que Vicente ha sido atacado. Al percatarse de la gravedad, la mujer se derrumba.
El tiempo cuenta más que nunca y se divide en dos planos. La atención al herido y la persecución de los delincuentes. Llega el Samur, desnuda a Vicente y lo estabiliza. Lo trasladan al Hospital La Fe de Valencia, donde lo meten en camilla y ya lo esperan los médicos para operarlo. La víctima recibió cuatro navajazos en el pecho, los dos brazos y la pierna izquierda. La del hombro izquierdo de 12 centímetros; la del antebrazo derecho de 10 centímetros de largo junto a otra más superficial y una cuarta incisa en la rodilla izquierda. El diagnóstico principal, según el parte médico, es herida en tórax por arma blanca de diez centímetros que, por suerte, no le tocó la musculatura ni llegó a penetrar en el pecho.
Los agresores, a los que se imputó un homicidio en grado de tentativa, ya están en libertad tras una fianza de 2.000 euros

El segundo escenario de esa noche de julio es el policial. Los agresores huyeron en sendas bicicletas pero fueron identificados y detenidos varias horas después por una patrulla de la Policía Local junto a una discoteca en la avenida del Cid.
Habían pasado seis horas de la agresión y ambos circulaban con sus bicis por la acera como si no hubiera ocurrido nada. Eran *Álvaro Andrés Q. P. y Diego Armando M. C.*, de 19 y 18 años y nacionalidad chilena y española, respectivamente. Los agentes de la Policía Local les intervinieron la navaja tipo mariposa utilizada en la agresión, presuntamente, y un cuchillo tras cachearlos a conciencia.
El joven chileno aún llevaba manchas de la sangre de Vicente en su ropa y cortes en sus manos y nudillos. En un bolsillo del pantalón guardaba la navaja de mariposa. Los policías hallaron un cuchillo en la funda del sillín de la bicicleta del otro detenido. 'Far west': salir en bici de marcha con dos armas blancas como compañeras de juerga.
Gracias al vídeo que había grabado otro vecino y que dura cuatro interminables minutos se logró reconstruir cómo un irrelevante encontronazo casi acaba en un crimen.
Con esas imágenes, Vicente, el que no se lo pensó para ayudar a una mujer en apuros, también pudo ver de primera mano qué ocurrió antes de que él bajara a la calle.
El encontronazo empezó en la calle Llano de Zaidía, tras una discusión entre los agresores y una pareja. Los dos jóvenes golpearon a un hombre al que partieron el labio e insultaron a una mujer en el puente de San José porque la pareja les recriminó que circulaban de forma temeraria con sus bicicletas por una zona peatonal.
Dos jóvenes de 18 y 19 años lo apuñalaron con una navaja al mediar entre ellos y la víctima a la que escuchó gritar

Las cuatro personas discutieron y cruzaron la calzada de la calle Llano de Zaidía, y entonces la mujer pidió a gritos a uno de los jóvenes que se relajara y parara. Es en ese momento cuando aparece Vicente para ayudar a la mujer que grita.
Cuando al día siguiente vio el vídeo, dice que no podía parar de llorar. Por haberse expuesto de esa forma y por la respuesta que recibió y que también recogen las imágenes. «Estoy vivo de milagro por defender a una mujer que ni me dio las gracias».
Sabe que la pareja vive cerca de su casa, pero el contacto ha sido prácticamente inexistente. «El marido sí me dio las gracias, pero ella ni me miró». El relato de la mujer, la víctima inicial, adolece de ciertos desajustes. A quien tuvieron que coser los brazos y llegó casi a verse el hueso del bíceps es a Vicente.
Lorena, que sigue muy enfadada con la situación, asegura que se siente «un poco culpable» por decirle a su marido que ayudara a a la mujer. «¿Y si en vez de la rodilla le hubieran clavado el cuchillo en el corazón? En qué mala hora lo animé. Vicente podía estar muerto y yo, viuda. Con lo que nos ha costado llegar hasta aquí».
* No lo hará más *
Lorena comparte su vida con Vicente hace una década. La delata un carácter de armas tomar y se muestra tajante: «No va a ayudar a nadie más que no conozcamos. Es una pena pero visto todo lo que ha pasado...».
El protagonista -a su pesar- de esta historia es tornero fresador y programador; también hiperactivo. Cuando lo atacaron llevaba solo tres semanas en su nueva empresa con contrato fijo, de forma que quiso incorporarse enseguida pero le dijeron que esperara. «Imagínate: menos de un mes trabajando y casi un mes de baja. Pero se han portado muy bien. Ninguna queja, aunque tuve miedo de que me despidieran».
Este no ha sido su año. Superó una tuberculosis y el Covid en marzo y aún renqueante se topó con una situación crítica. Los dos agresores acabaron en prisión sin fianza tres días después. La Policía les imputó un homicidio en grado de tentativa, pero hace solo unos días les impuso una fianza de 2.000 euros y quedaron en libertad tras pagarla. La víctima lo ha vivido como una afrenta y se pregunta si cuando llegue el juicio comparecerán siquiera o ya ni siquiera estarán en España.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (8 Ago 2022)

Y ya están en la calle , tocate los huevos


----------



## Beholder (8 Ago 2022)

Cierto. Buen aporte, recordar lo que nos une!


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (8 Ago 2022)

Tigershark dijo:


> Como si lo viera , mientras al tonto lo curaban de las heridas la parejita folllando duro encima del capot del coche



Es que menudo subnormal, por su culpa casi le joden el cuento del malote. Menos mal que ahora el malote es más malote y folla más y mejor


----------



## zirick (8 Ago 2022)

El empobrecimiento no es suficiente defensa?
Jamás defendería a una desconocida y menos en España.


----------



## pandillero (8 Ago 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Resumen: Dos hinjenieros suizos agreden a un matrimonio de langostas. Paco el del cuarto lo ve desde la ventana y alerta a su charo "mira charo, voy a bajar" su charo le anima "baja Paco, tienes que hacer algo mientras yo te observo desde aquí arriba". Paco, 95kg, experto en full contact, llega a la altura de los hinjenieros y procede a empujar a uno de ellos al tiempo que suelta una sonora pedorreta intimidatoria como advertencia. Su charo le jalea gozosa desde el burladero "dales lo suyo, Paco". Aprovechando la coyuntura, el matrimonio de langostas no se lo piensa y pone pies en polvorosa sin mirar atrás. Los hinjenieros sacan sendas navajas de abanico. Paco se quita la camiseta y enroscandosela en el brazo se dispone para la batalla en mitad de la noche Valenciana. Recibe 4 navajazos en pecho y brazos, los hinjenieros lo dejan tirado medio muerto y se van. Después Paco se pregunta por qué cojones no se quedó viendo Bull en Netflix en lugar de jugarse la vida por desconocidos que jamás lo hubiesen hecho por el.



Te lo completo: 95 kilos de grasa, 42 años de derroición que parecen 52 o más, full contact cuando tenía 12 años, fué al gimnasio 2 meses.
Moraleja, Manolete si no sabes torear, pues eso. He visto el video cuando sucedió, patético es poco lo de Paco.


----------



## Otrasvidas (8 Ago 2022)

Se ha dicho muchas veces por aquí y lo volveré a decir cuantas veces sean necesarias: nunca socorrer a una española desconocida con algo que no sea llamar a la Policía.


----------



## Kovaliov (8 Ago 2022)

elchicho47 dijo:


> «Estoy vivo de milagro por defender a una mujer que ni me dio las gracias»
> 
> 
> Vicente bajó a ayudar a una señora que pedía auxilio en Valencia y acabó con cuatro puñaladas y jugándose el puesto de trabajo
> ...



Peor que lo que le hicieron a este señor y peor que lo que le hicieron a Jesús Neira q.e.p.d., es poner el enlace a una noticia de pago y no copiar el texto en el post.


----------



## Gorrión (8 Ago 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Se ha dicho muchas veces por aquí y lo volveré a decir cuantas veces sean necesarias: nunca socorrer a una española desconocida con algo que no sea llamar a la Policía.



Llamar a la policía es socorrerla.

No dais para mas.


----------



## el futuro (8 Ago 2022)

Tomad nota betas de mierda.


----------



## Emita (8 Ago 2022)

Hace poco iba andando por la calle, cuando vi a un hombre que parecía desvanecido tirado en el suelo. Me acerqué a él, pero no hice ademán de ayudarlo a levantarse entre otras cosas porque yo peso 54 kilos y el señor debía rondar los 140. Empecé a dar voces intentando que alguien viniera a echarme una mano para socorrerlo. Al final, resulto todo una burda mentira porque mientras tú ayudabas un compinche se acercaba por detrás y te sustraía el bolso. El hombre se levantó tan pichi sin un solo rasguño a los dos minutos cuando vio llegar más gente. La verdad es que no están los tiempos para ayudar ni para ser un buen samaritano, por desgracia. Recuerdo que no hace muchos años a una joven que iba en el metro un energumeno la agredió salvajemente con patadas y puñetazos y al lado iba otro chico que aparentemente ni se inmutó. Todo esa escena fue grabada por las cámaras de seguridad. Pues bien, este chaval fue casi más criticado que el propio agresor. Al ver la noticia en los medios y ante esa situación bochornosa, me pregunté que haría yo si fuese en ese mismo vagón, lamentablemente hoy lo tendría muy claro.


----------



## Archetet (8 Ago 2022)

Yo prefiero abrirme las venas con una cuchilla y morir, que ayudar a una mujer en nada. Imaginad entonces lo que me importa la dichosa omisión de socorro de los huevos.

Esa lección la aprendí a los 17 años, cuando en el instituto un malote la lió a patadas con su churri (patadas en la cabeza incluídas). No menos de 20 personas, entre alumnos, el conserje y profesores, se tiraron a separarlos, lo echaron a él del edificio y se ofrecieron a toda clase de ayuda para denunciar. Yo me imaginé que lo denunciaría y todo acabaría ahí.

Esa misma tarde los vi abrazaditos y de arrumacos en el parque donde nos juntábamos los chavales. Pareja feliz, ideal. Aprendí una lección, y doy gracias por no haber tenido que pagar nada por aprenderla. El discurso oficial es que a ninguna mujer le gustan los malotes, ni sus malos tratos. Que son débiles y confusas criaturas dominadas por el Hannibal Lecter de turno (que no terminó la ESO). La realidad es otra: hay mujeres que son basura, tienen vidas de mierda y parejas de mierda que ellas han elegido, y EXIGEN ser tratas como una mierda.


----------



## Roedr (8 Ago 2022)

treblinca dijo:


> Yo estuve acompañando a una que no podía salir del coche porque había volcado y cuando llegaron los bomberos y la sacaron no me dijo ni adiós. Tal cual, Santo Tomas una y no más.



A mí me pasó en una carretera alemana que delante de mí dos coches si dieron un buen leñazo. Paré todo lo rápido que pude para echar una mano, y me mandaron a tomar por culo. Como bien dices, una y no más.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (8 Ago 2022)

Archetet dijo:


> Yo prefiero abrirme las venas con una cuchilla y morir, que ayudar a una mujer en nada. Imaginad entonces lo que me importa la dichosa omisión de socorro de los huevos.
> 
> Esa lección la aprendí a los 17 años, cuando en el instituto un malote la lió a patadas con su churri (patadas en la cabeza incluídas). No menos de 20 personas, entre alumnos, el conserje y profesores, se tiraron a separarlos, lo echaron a él del edificio y se ofrecieron a toda clase de ayuda para denunciar. Yo me imaginé que lo denunciaría y todo acabaría ahí.
> 
> Esa misma tarde los vi abrazaditos y de arrumacos en el parque donde nos juntábamos los chavales. Pareja feliz, ideal. Aprendí una lección, y doy gracias por no haber tenido que pagar nada por aprenderla. El discurso oficial es que a ninguna mujer le gustan los malotes, ni sus malos tratos. Que son débiles y confusas criaturas dominadas por el Hannibal Lecter de turno (que no terminó la ESO). La realidad es otra: hay mujeres que son basura, tienen vidas de mierda y parejas de mierda que ellas han elegido, y EXIGEN ser tratas como una mierda.



Hibristofilia, fin. Yo si eso, me apunto a patearla la cabeza, a ver si me la pincho


----------



## qbit (8 Ago 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Lo que es flipante es que haya que pagar para leer la mierda que dice un don nadie.
> Entenderia pagar por una cronica internacional o partes de corresponsales de guerra, pero... ¿Para leer la opinion de un julai al que apuñalaron por gilipollas?
> Anda y que les den por culo, a el y al ABC



Deberías tener razón, pero en el periódico saben que al vulgo le interesa más lo que cuente este fulano que una sesuda e intelectual crónica internacional. Todavía lo que cuente un corresponsal de guerra, por aquello del morbo puede interesar mucho al vulgo, ¿pero un artículo intelectual? Já.


----------



## Decipher (8 Ago 2022)

En esta sociedad yo solo me implico por alguien que conozca. Lo de la solidaridad de grupo está muerto, ya no hay sociedad. Que se encargue el estado que para eso me roba.


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (8 Ago 2022)

Lastima que no lo hayan matado por pagafantas .


----------



## butricio (8 Ago 2022)

Ni cotiza que etnianos


----------



## nada2 (8 Ago 2022)

butricio dijo:


> Ni cotiza que etnianos



Chilenos. Han colgado la noticia.


MirkoCrocop88 dijo:


> Eran Álvaro Andrés Q. P. y Diego Armando M. C., de 19 y 18 años y nacionalidad chilena y española, respectivamente.


----------



## estupeharto (8 Ago 2022)

El vídeo ya fue posteado
en su momento.
Ni de coña hay que meterse en mierdas ajenas con tanto mierdoso con navajas mientras los políticos no hacen nada, aparte de traer más. 
La poli no hace nada para prevenir. La justicia tampoco.

Y los viejos, que no vayan por según dónde a ciertas horas ni se pongan a recriminar a hdp porque esto es lo que pasa.

Como buenos cobardes, lo dejaron sólo ante el peligro y huyeron rápido y calladitos. Luego, ni gracias.

Lección de vida 

Los concursantes, bastante pardillos para la edad que tienen.
No queda claro que Paco haya aprendido.


----------



## eL PERRO (8 Ago 2022)

Que se joda


----------



## estroboscopico (8 Ago 2022)

Yo hace mucho tiempo, décadas, aprendí que para estas cosas se llama a la policía y punto pelota. 

Muchas veces o en el 99% de los casos, es llegar la policía y se acabó el asunto. Si te metes, te expones a eso, a que te metan una paliza o te metan una puñalada y sí, olvídate de que nadie vaya a ayudarte o incluso que la víctima te de las gracias, eso si no se pone de parte del agresor y también te da.

Siempre llamad primero a la policía. 

Por lo general en una ciudad llegan en 1 o 2 minutos y os quitáis de movidas que a veces pueden ser la ruina. La ruina si te dan o la ruina si la cosa se sale de madre y le terminas dando.

No merece la pena y más como están las leyes.


----------



## nada2 (8 Ago 2022)

estroboscopico dijo:


> Por lo general en una ciudad llegan en 1 o 2 minutos


----------



## XRL (8 Ago 2022)

4 navajazos por defender a un desconocido

mas tonto y no nace


----------



## roquerol (8 Ago 2022)

Salvo que sea familia tuya... que las ayude Irene.


----------



## Ratona001 (8 Ago 2022)

Necesitan un aliciente en sus vidas? 

Yo si veo movida me voy.


----------



## Gotthard (8 Ago 2022)

A mi me parece que debería ser al reves, que a estas alturas el delito es defenderla, ya que todos sabemos que las mujeres no necesitan de hombres cisheteropatriarcales y es de un machismo recalcitrante pensar que una mujer no puede defenderse de cualquier agresor machirulo, como bien indica Netflix con sus personajes realistas y empoderados capaces de tumbar a king kong de una patada voladora.

Hace ya años, finales de los 90, en una zona de antros de Galileo sobre las 6 un taxista y yo libramos a una chica española superborracha de ser despelotada por un pancho tambien borracho que hizo presa de ella. Los dos estaban entre dos coches y cuando me meti el peseto estaba ya increpando duro al pancho, que estaba desafiante diciendo que era su novia, pero al ver que veniamos mas tios, se convencio de largarse y evitar la previsible somanta hostias.

La chica era del barrio y al final el taxista la acerco a su casa gratis y san se acabo. Ni policia ni pollas, antes los ciudadanos nos apañabamos entre nosotros y solo se llamaba a la autoridac cuando la cosa se ponia realmente jodida. Parece que faltan aliens, pero es un relato verídico que ya he contado otras veces en el foro.

Ahora, tras 20 años de feminismo en vena, ni de coña me la juego así por una tia. Llamada al 112 y apretar el paso.


----------



## Gorrión (8 Ago 2022)

nada2 dijo:


> Chilenos. Han colgado la noticia.



SOLO QUEDA VOX


----------



## Gotthard (8 Ago 2022)

estroboscopico dijo:


> Por lo general en una ciudad llegan en 1 o 2 minutos





No obstante tu post es acertado. Zankito.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (8 Ago 2022)

sugar daddy sale escaldao...


----------



## Gotthard (8 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> A mí me pasó en una carretera alemana que delante de mí dos coches si dieron un buen leñazo. Paré todo lo rápido que pude para echar una mano, y me mandaron a tomar por culo. Como bien dices, una y no más.



Esa bonhomía natural de los germanos. Ellos piensan que los problemas de uno debe resolverlos uno sin ayuda. Ese acercarte a ver si puedes ayudar es muy PIGS, normal que te mandaran a tomar viento.

Si quieres ver hasta que punto son solidarios, escayolate una pierna y mira como les sale del alma ayudarte.


----------



## Gotthard (8 Ago 2022)

InigoMontoya dijo:


> Los agresores, a los que se imputó un homicidio en grado de tentativa, ya están en libertad tras una fianza de 2.000 euros



Le meten tres mojadas peligrosas de corte y le tratan de joder el menisco clavandole la navaja en la rodilla para que no pueda tenerse en pie y lo patean al gusto. Cargo de homicidio ¿En estos casos no es mejor cojerles a ellos y a TODA su familia y mandarlos a su pais de origen a que paguen pensiones ahi?


----------



## Gotthard (8 Ago 2022)

Pepitacus Habilis dijo:


> ManOstiaining



Goendiez, otra mas para el diccionario burbujo. La upeo en su hilo y le meto definición.


----------



## ueee3 (8 Ago 2022)

elchicho47 dijo:


> «Estoy vivo de milagro por defender a una mujer que ni me dio las gracias»
> 
> 
> Vicente bajó a ayudar a una señora que pedía auxilio en Valencia y acabó con cuatro puñaladas y jugándose el puesto de trabajo
> ...



¿Alguien nos cuenta el artículo completo?


----------



## ueee3 (8 Ago 2022)

No, hombre. Tú puedes ayudar pero de otros modos... como por ejemplo, llamando a la policía o si quieres hacer más, gritando "eeeh eeeh" desde lejos D ).


----------



## ueee3 (8 Ago 2022)

treblinca dijo:


> Yo estuve acompañando a una que no podía salir del coche porque había volcado y cuando llegaron los bomberos y la sacaron no me dijo ni adiós. Tal cual, Santo Tomas una y no más.



A ver, qué querías, ¿que te follara sólo por eso? Si por lo menos hubieras descuajaringado la puerta con tu gran fuerza...

La tía pensó que ibas en plan libidinoso, pero no fuiste suficiente para ella, así que se lanzó en brazos del fornido bombero de turno.


----------



## la_trotona (8 Ago 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Le meten tres mojadas peligrosas de corte y le tratan de joder el menisco clavandole la navaja en la rodilla para que no pueda tenerse en pie y lo patean al gusto. Cargo de homicidio ¿En estos casos no es mejor cojerles a ellos y a TODA su familia y mandarlos a su pais de origen a que paguen pensiones ahi?



Es lo suyo en estos y tantos casos, pero no hay que ser racista y demás bobadas.


----------



## Pepitacus Habilis (8 Ago 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Goendiez, otra mas para el diccionario burbujo. La upeo en su hilo y le meto definición.



Muy agradecido. Estoy descubriendo el hilo del diccionario, pero va a tener que ser a pequeñas dosis porque me dan ataques de risa.


----------



## abe heinsenberg (9 Ago 2022)

La ley es para el delincuente sigan votando.ahora le queda a Vicente un periplo de dinero y juicios.el cual ganará pero no va a ver un duro pues los criminales narcos van a ser insolventes .además van a saber dónde vive.


----------



## Gotthard (9 Ago 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Es lo suyo en estos y tantos casos, pero no hay que ser racista y demás bobadas.



No es racismo. Es bastante menos de lo que te harian a ti y a tu familia si te portas de esa manera en cualquiera de sus paises de origen. A mi me parecen de puta madre todas las razas y colores de piel siempre que sean personas decentes y que contribuyan a mover el barco. Los parasitos y delincuentes de vuelta por donde han venido, su aporte al común es siempre negativo.


----------



## Lord Vader (9 Ago 2022)

No puedo leer la noticia que has puesto, pero debe ser este:

Detenidos dos jóvenes por apuñalar y patear la cabeza de un hombre en Valencia

Apuñalado por defender a una mujer en Valencia: “No sé si lo volvería a hacer, me dejaron solo”


----------



## Itanimulli (9 Ago 2022)

Fue a por raja y salió rajao


----------



## Soundblaster (9 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> ¿Alguien nos cuenta el artículo completo?



pag8


----------



## Soundblaster (9 Ago 2022)

cortoplacista dijo:


> Lorena interviene al otro lado de la línea. «_Le dije que bajara, por supuesto, que le echara una mano a la víctima, y ahora me siento *un poco* culpable por animarlo_»
> 
> La noticia debería ser que ella se siente mal...bueno un poco mal...bueno quien sabe...jijijiji.



pues claro, si no es sueldo es la pensión, la banca siempre gana.


----------



## pepero200 (9 Ago 2022)

*«Estoy vivo de milagro por defender a una mujer que ni me dio las gracias»*
Gente con alma
*Vicente bajó a ayudar a una señora que pedía auxilio en Valencia y acabó con cuatro puñaladas y jugándose el puesto de trabajo*



Ni Vicente se siente un quijote ni quería salvar a ninguna dulcinea, pero en su ADN no aparece que vea a una mujer en peligro y se piense la respuesta. Y eso hizo. Y casi le cuesta el pellejo. No solo lo dice él: «Estoy vivo de milagro», repite al teléfono, sino que lo atestiguan sus heridas y el parte médico. Actuó con coraje y elegancia, sin pensárselo, y le ha salido caro. A él, a su pareja, a su estabilidad laboral... El camino de los héroes -y los caballeros- está en horas bajas. Ni vende ni aparentemente se repara el daño.


*Vicente H.*, de 42 años, y Lorena, su pareja, estaban enfrascados viendo 'Bull', una serie de análisis forense de jurados, en su piso de Valencia. El pasado 4 de junio ya se notaba el calor como para dejar las ventanas abiertas. Acababan de llegar del pueblo de él, Benifayó, de visitar a su madre. Por delante, tenían una noche de sábado tranquila, de televisión y descanso hasta que oyeron gritos de mujer.

«Me asomé a la ventana y vi cómo dos chicos empujaban a una mujer en el puente de San José. Un hombre que parecía ir con ella -y luego supe que era su marido- estaba al otro lado de la calle», cuenta Vicente. «Lore, mira lo que está pasando, voy para allá. Me puse unos zapatos y una camiseta y antes de terminar de malvestirme ya los vi encima de ella».

Lorena interviene al otro lado de la línea. «Le dije que bajara, por supuesto, que le echara una mano a la víctima, y ahora me siento un poco culpable por animarlo».

Vicente no había visto la primera parte de lo ocurrido, lo hizo horas después en un vídeo, pero corrió escaleras abajo y apartó a uno de los dos agresores de un empujón. Lo que cuenta a continuación -y que también fue grabado en vídeo por otros transeúntes- es un fotograma completo de la violencia que parece haberse adueñado de alguna gente, de un 'far west' cutre pero peligrosísimo que pone en retirada al más valiente y al más cabal.















Cerca de la muerte Vicente H., de 42 años, sufrió cuatro puñaladas de una navaja tipo mariposa en el pecho, los dos brazos y la pierna izquierda. Los agresores fueron detenidos horas después cerca de una discoteca Mikel Ponce

«Tras el empujón, sacan las navajas, tiro para atrás, me quito la camiseta para protegerme de alguna manera. Había otras cuatro personas, entre ellas la mujer a la que iba a defender y su marido, pero se marcharon sin más y entonces ellos dos me vieron solo y vineron a por mí. 'Tirad las navajas, ¿de qué vais?', les dije. Está claro de lo que iban: buscando jaleo».
* 'Full contact' *
Fueron segundos o minutos interminables en los que Vicente, 42 años, que ha practicado 'full contact' *y sabe pelear porque es «de pueblo*», solo pensaba en cómo esquivar esas navajas esgrimidas contra él en la noche y en soledad. «Si no me llegan a sacar esas armas, directamente los dejo KO, en lugar de empujar para apartarlos les hubiera golpeado con mis 95 kilos y se quedan secos. Pero yo no bajé a atacar a nadie, sino a pararlos».

Explica que se quitó la camiseta y se la enrolló en el brazo como un escudo para tratar de esquivar las puñaladas. Llevaba un cinturón puesto que también podría haber utilizado en ese cuerpo a cuerpo aunque no tuvo tiempo ni de pensarlo. La navaja era tipo mariposa, de esas de las que es mejor huir.

Cuando uno de ellos le lanzó los navajazos al pecho su mente se concentró en cómo parar los golpes.

«Yo no era consciente de nada en ese momento. Trataba de retroceder para tenerlos a los dos en mi campo visual y sobre todo sabía que no podía perder de vista al de la navaja. Yo soltaba puñetazos como podía, pero cuando logré coger al del arma, el otro me tiró al suelo».

* Sintonía criminal *

Derribado de una zancadilla, los agresores actuaron en sintonía criminal. Uno se empleó a patadas en la cabeza con Vicente mientras el otro lo acuchillaba en la pierna izquierda a la altura de la rodilla.

«Estaba tan nervioso que no noté los primeros pinchazos. Me di cuenta después cuando vi la sangre en la camiseta», recuerda la víctima.
'Far west', sin duelo de por medio. Solo ayudar a una mujer. Un vecino graba todo el episodio con su teléfono móvil, otros transeúntes, apartados, insultan a los agresores y los conminan a que dejen al herido y varios llaman a la Policía. Pero hay una navaja que atraviesa piel y quiere músculo y nadie se atreve a a acercarse y hacer más. Los agresores sacan el puñal de la carne y huyen en sus bicicletas.

«A los pocos segundos apareció la Policía pero yo solo fui consciente de lo que había pasado al levantarme. Pensé: ¿y si me lo hubieran clavado en otra parte del cuerpo? En el suelo estaba en sus manos, totalmente indefenso».

* «Pedí un cigarro» *

«Cuando llega la Policía, que fue muy rápido -continúa su relato sin respiro pese a los días transcurridos- me veo un corte en el antebrazo y en la rodilla. Lo primero que hago al conseguir levantarme es pedir un cigarro».

Vicente no es consciente en esos instantes de cómo le ha rozado la muerte pero sí sabe que hay que parar la sangre. «Toma mi camiseta y hazme un torniquete en el brazo derecho», le pide a uno de los agentes. Lorena, su pareja, baja corriendo sin saber lo que ha ocurrido porque desde su ventana no se ve el lugar en el que Vicente ha sido atacado. Al percatarse de la gravedad, la mujer se derrumba.

El tiempo cuenta más que nunca y se divide en dos planos. La atención al herido y la persecución de los delincuentes. Llega el Samur, desnuda a Vicente y lo estabiliza. Lo trasladan al Hospital La Fe de Valencia, donde lo meten en camilla y ya lo esperan los médicos para operarlo. La víctima recibió cuatro navajazos en el pecho, los dos brazos y la pierna izquierda. La del hombro izquierdo de 12 centímetros; la del antebrazo derecho de 10 centímetros de largo junto a otra más superficial y una cuarta incisa en la rodilla izquierda. El diagnóstico principal, según el parte médico, es herida en tórax por arma blanca de diez centímetros que, por suerte, no le tocó la musculatura ni llegó a penetrar en el pecho.

Los agresores, a los que se imputó un homicidio en grado de tentativa, ya están en libertad tras una fianza de 2.000 euros

El segundo escenario de esa noche de julio es el policial. Los agresores huyeron en sendas bicicletas pero fueron identificados y detenidos varias horas después por una patrulla de la Policía Local junto a una discoteca en la avenida del Cid.

Habían pasado seis horas de la agresión y ambos circulaban con sus bicis por la acera como si no hubiera ocurrido nada. Eran *Álvaro Andrés Q. P. y Diego Armando M. C.*, de 19 y 18 años y nacionalidad chilena y española, respectivamente. Los agentes de la Policía Local les intervinieron la navaja tipo mariposa utilizada en la agresión, presuntamente, y un cuchillo tras cachearlos a conciencia.

El joven chileno aún llevaba manchas de la sangre de Vicente en su ropa y cortes en sus manos y nudillos. En un bolsillo del pantalón guardaba la navaja de mariposa. Los policías hallaron un cuchillo en la funda del sillín de la bicicleta del otro detenido. 'Far west': salir en bici de marcha con dos armas blancas como compañeras de juerga.

Gracias al vídeo que había grabado otro vecino y que dura cuatro interminables minutos se logró reconstruir cómo un irrelevante encontronazo casi acaba en un crimen.

Con esas imágenes, Vicente, el que no se lo pensó para ayudar a una mujer en apuros, también pudo ver de primera mano qué ocurrió antes de que él bajara a la calle.

El encontronazo empezó en la calle Llano de Zaidía, tras una discusión entre los agresores y una pareja. Los dos jóvenes golpearon a un hombre al que partieron el labio e insultaron a una mujer en el puente de San José porque la pareja les recriminó que circulaban de forma temeraria con sus bicicletas por una zona peatonal.

Dos jóvenes de 18 y 19 años lo apuñalaron con una navaja al mediar entre ellos y la víctima a la que escuchó gritar

Las cuatro personas discutieron y cruzaron la calzada de la calle Llano de Zaidía, y entonces la mujer pidió a gritos a uno de los jóvenes que se relajara y parara. Es en ese momento cuando aparece Vicente para ayudar a la mujer que grita.

Cuando al día siguiente vio el vídeo, dice que no podía parar de llorar. Por haberse expuesto de esa forma y por la respuesta que recibió y que también recogen las imágenes. «Estoy vivo de milagro por defender a una mujer que ni me dio las gracias».

Sabe que la pareja vive cerca de su casa, pero el contacto ha sido prácticamente inexistente. «El marido sí me dio las gracias, pero ella ni me miró». El relato de la mujer, la víctima inicial, adolece de ciertos desajustes. A quien tuvieron que coser los brazos y llegó casi a verse el hueso del bíceps es a Vicente.

Lorena, que sigue muy enfadada con la situación, asegura que se siente «un poco culpable» por decirle a su marido que ayudara a a la mujer. «¿Y si en vez de la rodilla le hubieran clavado el cuchillo en el corazón? En qué mala hora lo animé. Vicente podía estar muerto y yo, viuda. Con lo que nos ha costado llegar hasta aquí».

* No lo hará más *

Lorena comparte su vida con Vicente hace una década. La delata un carácter de armas tomar y se muestra tajante: «No va a ayudar a nadie más que no conozcamos. Es una pena pero visto todo lo que ha pasado...».

El protagonista -a su pesar- de esta historia es tornero fresador y programador; también hiperactivo. Cuando lo atacaron llevaba solo tres semanas en su nueva empresa con contrato fijo, de forma que quiso incorporarse enseguida pero le dijeron que esperara. «Imagínate: menos de un mes trabajando y casi un mes de baja. Pero se han portado muy bien. Ninguna queja, aunque tuve miedo de que me despidieran».
Este no ha sido su año. Superó una tuberculosis y el Covid en marzo y aún renqueante se topó con una situación crítica. Los dos agresores acabaron en prisión sin fianza tres días después. La Policía les imputó un homicidio en grado de tentativa, pero hace solo unos días les impuso una fianza de 2.000 euros y quedaron en libertad tras pagarla. La víctima lo ha vivido como una afrenta y se pregunta si cuando llegue el juicio comparecerán siquiera o ya ni siquiera estarán en España.

Vicente, a la pregunta de si volvería a hacerlo, no lo tiene tan claro como su mujer y eso que es él quien arrastra las secuelas. «No lo sé. Depende de las circunstancias, pero en una como esta no bajo solo, bajo con un palo... aunque, claro, me puedo buscar la ruina. Solo quería ayudar y mira cómo he acabado. Vi a una mujer sola con dos tíos. No podía seguir viendo la tele...».



pepero200 dijo:


> *y sabe pelear porque es «de pueblo*»


----------



## petete44 (9 Ago 2022)

*«ESTOY VIVO DE MILAGRO POR DEFENDER A UNA MUJER QUE NI ME DIO LAS GRACIAS»*
GENTE CON ALMA
*Vicente bajó a ayudar a una señora que pedía auxilio en Valencia y acabó con cuatro puñaladas y jugándose el puesto de trabajo*
CRUZ MORCILLO
Madrid

08/08/2022 a las 02:56h.
Ni Vicente se siente un quijote ni quería salvar a ninguna dulcinea, pero en su ADN no aparece que vea a una mujer en peligro y se piense la respuesta. Y eso hizo. Y casi le cuesta el pellejo. No solo lo dice él: «Estoy vivo de milagro», repite al teléfono, sino que lo atestiguan sus heridas y el parte médico. Actuó con coraje y elegancia, sin pensárselo, y le ha salido caro. A él, a su pareja, a su estabilidad laboral... El camino de los héroes -y los caballeros- está en horas bajas. Ni vende ni aparentemente se repara el daño.
*Vicente H.*, de 42 años, y Lorena, su pareja, estaban enfrascados viendo 'Bull', una serie de análisis forense de jurados, en su piso de Valencia. El pasado 4 de junio ya se notaba el calor como para dejar las ventanas abiertas. Acababan de llegar del pueblo de él, Benifayó, de visitar a su madre. Por delante, tenían una noche de sábado tranquila, de televisión y descanso hasta que oyeron gritos de mujer.
«Me asomé a la ventana y vi cómo dos chicos empujaban a una mujer en el puente de San José. Un hombre que parecía ir con ella -y luego supe que era su marido- estaba al otro lado de la calle», cuenta Vicente. «Lore, mira lo que está pasando, voy para allá. Me puse unos zapatos y una camiseta y antes de terminar de malvestirme ya los vi encima de ella».
Lorena interviene al otro lado de la línea. «Le dije que bajara, por supuesto, que le echara una mano a la víctima, y ahora me siento un poco culpable por animarlo».
Vicente no había visto la primera parte de lo ocurrido, lo hizo horas después en un vídeo, pero corrió escaleras abajo y apartó a uno de los dos agresores de un empujón. Lo que cuenta a continuación -y que también fue grabado en vídeo por otros transeúntes- es un fotograma completo de la violencia que parece haberse adueñado de alguna gente, de un 'far west' cutre pero peligrosísimo que pone en retirada al más valiente y al más cabal.















CERCA DE LA MUERTE Vicente H., de 42 años, sufrió cuatro puñaladas de una navaja tipo mariposa en el pecho, los dos brazos y la pierna izquierda. Los agresores fueron detenidos horas después cerca de una discoteca MIKEL PONCE
«Tras el empujón, sacan las navajas, tiro para atrás, me quito la camiseta para protegerme de alguna manera. Había otras cuatro personas, entre ellas la mujer a la que iba a defender y su marido, pero se marcharon sin más y entonces ellos dos me vieron solo y vineron a por mí. 'Tirad las navajas, ¿de qué vais?', les dije. Está claro de lo que iban: buscando jaleo».
*'Full contact'*
Fueron segundos o minutos interminables en los que Vicente, 42 años, que ha practicado 'full contact' y sabe pelear porque es «de pueblo», solo pensaba en cómo esquivar esas navajas esgrimidas contra él en la noche y en soledad. «Si no me llegan a sacar esas armas, directamente los dejo KO, en lugar de empujar para apartarlos les hubiera golpeado con mis 95 kilos y se quedan secos. Pero yo no bajé a atacar a nadie, sino a pararlos».
Explica que se quitó la camiseta y se la enrolló en el brazo como un escudo para tratar de esquivar las puñaladas. Llevaba un cinturón puesto que también podría haber utilizado en ese cuerpo a cuerpo aunque no tuvo tiempo ni de pensarlo. La navaja era tipo mariposa, de esas de las que es mejor huir.
Cuando uno de ellos le lanzó los navajazos al pecho su mente se concentró en cómo parar los golpes.
«Yo no era consciente de nada en ese momento. Trataba de retroceder para tenerlos a los dos en mi campo visual y sobre todo sabía que no podía perder de vista al de la navaja. Yo soltaba puñetazos como podía, pero cuando logré coger al del arma, el otro me tiró al suelo».
*Sintonía criminal*
Derribado de una zancadilla, los agresores actuaron en sintonía criminal. Uno se empleó a patadas en la cabeza con Vicente mientras el otro lo acuchillaba en la pierna izquierda a la altura de la rodilla.
«Estaba tan nervioso que no noté los primeros pinchazos. Me di cuenta después cuando vi la sangre en la camiseta», recuerda la víctima.
'Far west', sin duelo de por medio. Solo ayudar a una mujer. Un vecino graba todo el episodio con su teléfono móvil, otros transeúntes, apartados, insultan a los agresores y los conminan a que dejen al herido y varios llaman a la Policía. Pero hay una navaja que atraviesa piel y quiere músculo y nadie se atreve a a acercarse y hacer más. Los agresores sacan el puñal de la carne y huyen en sus bicicletas.
«A los pocos segundos apareció la Policía pero yo solo fui consciente de lo que había pasado al levantarme. Pensé: ¿y si me lo hubieran clavado en otra parte del cuerpo? En el suelo estaba en sus manos, totalmente indefenso».
*«Pedí un cigarro»*
«Cuando llega la Policía, que fue muy rápido -continúa su relato sin respiro pese a los días transcurridos- me veo un corte en el antebrazo y en la rodilla. Lo primero que hago al conseguir levantarme es pedir un cigarro».
Vicente no es consciente en esos instantes de cómo le ha rozado la muerte pero sí sabe que hay que parar la sangre. «Toma mi camiseta y hazme un torniquete en el brazo derecho», le pide a uno de los agentes. Lorena, su pareja, baja corriendo sin saber lo que ha ocurrido porque desde su ventana no se ve el lugar en el que Vicente ha sido atacado. Al percatarse de la gravedad, la mujer se derrumba.
El tiempo cuenta más que nunca y se divide en dos planos. La atención al herido y la persecución de los delincuentes. Llega el Samur, desnuda a Vicente y lo estabiliza. Lo trasladan al Hospital La Fe de Valencia, donde lo meten en camilla y ya lo esperan los médicos para operarlo. La víctima recibió cuatro navajazos en el pecho, los dos brazos y la pierna izquierda. La del hombro izquierdo de 12 centímetros; la del antebrazo derecho de 10 centímetros de largo junto a otra más superficial y una cuarta incisa en la rodilla izquierda. El diagnóstico principal, según el parte médico, es herida en tórax por arma blanca de diez centímetros que, por suerte, no le tocó la musculatura ni llegó a penetrar en el pecho.
Los agresores, a los que se imputó un homicidio en grado de tentativa, ya están en libertad tras una fianza de 2.000 euros

El segundo escenario de esa noche de julio es el policial. Los agresores huyeron en sendas bicicletas pero fueron identificados y detenidos varias horas después por una patrulla de la Policía Local junto a una discoteca en la avenida del Cid.
Habían pasado seis horas de la agresión y ambos circulaban con sus bicis por la acera como si no hubiera ocurrido nada. Eran *Álvaro Andrés Q. P. y Diego Armando M. C.*, de 19 y 18 años y nacionalidad chilena y española, respectivamente. Los agentes de la Policía Local les intervinieron la navaja tipo mariposa utilizada en la agresión, presuntamente, y un cuchillo tras cachearlos a conciencia.
El joven chileno aún llevaba manchas de la sangre de Vicente en su ropa y cortes en sus manos y nudillos. En un bolsillo del pantalón guardaba la navaja de mariposa. Los policías hallaron un cuchillo en la funda del sillín de la bicicleta del otro detenido. 'Far west': salir en bici de marcha con dos armas blancas como compañeras de juerga.
Gracias al vídeo que había grabado otro vecino y que dura cuatro interminables minutos se logró reconstruir cómo un irrelevante encontronazo casi acaba en un crimen.
Con esas imágenes, Vicente, el que no se lo pensó para ayudar a una mujer en apuros, también pudo ver de primera mano qué ocurrió antes de que él bajara a la calle.
El encontronazo empezó en la calle Llano de Zaidía, tras una discusión entre los agresores y una pareja. Los dos jóvenes golpearon a un hombre al que partieron el labio e insultaron a una mujer en el puente de San José porque la pareja les recriminó que circulaban de forma temeraria con sus bicicletas por una zona peatonal.
Dos jóvenes de 18 y 19 años lo apuñalaron con una navaja al mediar entre ellos y la víctima a la que escuchó gritar

Las cuatro personas discutieron y cruzaron la calzada de la calle Llano de Zaidía, y entonces la mujer pidió a gritos a uno de los jóvenes que se relajara y parara. Es en ese momento cuando aparece Vicente para ayudar a la mujer que grita.
Cuando al día siguiente vio el vídeo, dice que no podía parar de llorar. Por haberse expuesto de esa forma y por la respuesta que recibió y que también recogen las imágenes. «Estoy vivo de milagro por defender a una mujer que ni me dio las gracias».
Sabe que la pareja vive cerca de su casa, pero el contacto ha sido prácticamente inexistente. «El marido sí me dio las gracias, pero ella ni me miró». El relato de la mujer, la víctima inicial, adolece de ciertos desajustes. A quien tuvieron que coser los brazos y llegó casi a verse el hueso del bíceps es a Vicente.
Lorena, que sigue muy enfadada con la situación, asegura que se siente «un poco culpable» por decirle a su marido que ayudara a a la mujer. «¿Y si en vez de la rodilla le hubieran clavado el cuchillo en el corazón? En qué mala hora lo animé. Vicente podía estar muerto y yo, viuda. Con lo que nos ha costado llegar hasta aquí».
*No lo hará más*
Lorena comparte su vida con Vicente hace una década. La delata un carácter de armas tomar y se muestra tajante: «No va a ayudar a nadie más que no conozcamos. Es una pena pero visto todo lo que ha pasado...».
El protagonista -a su pesar- de esta historia es tornero fresador y programador; también hiperactivo. Cuando lo atacaron llevaba solo tres semanas en su nueva empresa con contrato fijo, de forma que quiso incorporarse enseguida pero le dijeron que esperara. «Imagínate: menos de un mes trabajando y casi un mes de baja. Pero se han portado muy bien. Ninguna queja, aunque tuve miedo de que me despidieran».
Este no ha sido su año. Superó una tuberculosis y el Covid en marzo y aún renqueante se topó con una situación crítica. Los dos agresores acabaron en prisión sin fianza tres días después. La Policía les imputó un homicidio en grado de tentativa, pero hace solo unos días les impuso una fianza de 2.000 euros y quedaron en libertad tras pagarla. La víctima lo ha vivido como una afrenta y se pregunta si cuando llegue el juicio comparecerán siquiera o ya ni siquiera estarán en España.


Vicente, a la pregunta de si volvería a hacerlo, no lo tiene tan claro como su mujer y eso que es él quien arrastra las secuelas. «No lo sé. Depende de las circunstancias, pero en una como esta no bajo solo, bajo con un palo... aunque, claro, me puedo buscar la ruina. Solo quería ayudar y mira cómo he acabado. Vi a una mujer sola con dos tíos. No podía seguir viendo la tele...».


----------



## imaginARIO (9 Ago 2022)




----------



## spica (9 Ago 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


> Apuñalado por defender a una mujer en Valencia: “No sé si lo volvería a hacer, me dejaron solo”




Ahi se habla de un video que pasaron en las televisiones.
Hay link?


----------



## skan (9 Ago 2022)

pues menuda hija de puta.


----------



## skan (9 Ago 2022)

Hay mucha desagradecida, y mucho desagradecido también, e incluso aprovechados.
De todos modos, si mi integridad física no corre peligro yo suelo ayudar a quien lo necesite. Sigue habiendo buena gente que lo merece.
Y si mi integridad corre peligro entonces me lo pienso. Por un amigo o familiar por supuesto que me meto, igual que ellos se han metido muchas veces por mí.


----------



## skan (9 Ago 2022)

estroboscopico dijo:


> Yo hace mucho tiempo, décadas, aprendí que para estas cosas se llama a la policía y punto pelota.
> 
> Muchas veces o en el 99% de los casos, es llegar la policía y se acabó el asunto. Si te metes, te expones a eso, a que te metan una paliza o te metan una puñalada y sí, olvídate de que nadie vaya a ayudarte o incluso que la víctima te de las gracias, eso si no se pone de parte del agresor y también te da.
> 
> ...




¿1 o 2 minutos?
Cuando hay peleas los he visto tardar más de media hora.
Y una vez, estaba visitando Javea con mi mujer, en pleno día, llamamos al 112 porque un señor mayor se había caído al suelo y hecho una brecha en la cabeza... Nos quedamos veinte minutos esperando, otra gente también llamó y se acercó a ayudar, nosotros nos fuimos... pero sé que tardaron 30 minutos en venir, y 45 en llegar la ambulancia.


----------



## skan (9 Ago 2022)

A no ser que tenga pinta de que me quiere estafar o joder de algún modo.


----------



## Supremacía (9 Ago 2022)

Parece que nunca ha leído esa máxima burbujista por excelencia: “Los problemas de las mujeres no son mis problemas”.


----------



## Kartoffeln (9 Ago 2022)

spica dijo:


> Ahi se habla de un video que pasaron en las televisiones.
> Hay link?


----------



## estroboscopico (9 Ago 2022)

skan dijo:


> ¿1 o 2 minutos?
> Cuando hay peleas los he visto tardar más de media hora.
> Y una vez, estaba visitando Javea con mi mujer, en pleno día, llamamos al 112 porque un señor mayor se había caído al suelo y hecho una brecha en la cabeza... Nos quedamos veinte minutos esperando, otra gente también llamó y se acercó a ayudar, nosotros nos fuimos... pero sé que tardaron 30 minutos en venir, y 45 en llegar la ambulancia.



Pues donde yo vivo a los 30 segundos ya se escucha a lo lejos la sirena. 
Vivo en plena ciudad y hay coches patrulla dando vueltas por todos lados, así que no es de extrañar que tarden tan poco.


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (9 Ago 2022)

Archetet dijo:


> Yo prefiero abrirme las venas con una cuchilla y morir, que ayudar a una mujer en nada. Imaginad entonces lo que me importa la dichosa omisión de socorro de los huevos.
> 
> Esa lección la aprendí a los 17 años, cuando en el instituto un malote la lió a patadas con su churri (patadas en la cabeza incluídas). No menos de 20 personas, entre alumnos, el conserje y profesores, se tiraron a separarlos, lo echaron a él del edificio y se ofrecieron a toda clase de ayuda para denunciar. Yo me imaginé que lo denunciaría y todo acabaría ahí.
> 
> Esa misma tarde los vi abrazaditos y de arrumacos en el parque donde nos juntábamos los chavales. Pareja feliz, ideal. Aprendí una lección, y doy gracias por no haber tenido que pagar nada por aprenderla. El discurso oficial es que a ninguna mujer le gustan los malotes, ni sus malos tratos. Que son débiles y confusas criaturas dominadas por el Hannibal Lecter de turno (que no terminó la ESO). La realidad es otra: hay mujeres que son basura, tienen vidas de mierda y parejas de mierda que ellas han elegido, y EXIGEN ser tratas como una mierda.



A mí en casa antes de dejarme suelto me enseñaron a no meterme jamás en peleas que no fueran conmigo, y muy especialmente las de pareja.


----------



## trellat (9 Ago 2022)

Este fue el que tuvo movida con dos ciclistas ...

Recuerdo ver el video y el tio iba bastante pasado de vueltas, era por la noche seguramente un sabado ...
La mujer y el marido que se vieron el percal y se largaron.

Ni por asomo fue algo parecido al neira aquel


----------



## moromierda (9 Ago 2022)

treblinca dijo:


> Yo estuve acompañando a una que no podía salir del coche porque había volcado y cuando llegaron los bomberos y la sacaron no me dijo ni adiós. Tal cual, Santo Tomas una y no más.



¿*Cauntas *víses aspirabas vulcara a sua voiture, amego?


----------



## moromierda (9 Ago 2022)




----------



## Confurcias (9 Ago 2022)

el tío hizo bien y con dos cojones, otra cosa es que el hombre y la mujer sean dos ratas despreciables, son cosas diferentes; si veo a alguien en apuros le intento ayudar; el mundo sería diferente sin tanta rata cobarde y miserable, yo por lo menos me puedo mirar al espejo cada mañana porque me enseñaron otro tipo de valores; y como ese ejemplo hay millones a diario de diferente intensidad que hacen de este mundo lo que es, una pocilga llena de cerdos, hijos de puta y ratas


----------



## Galvani (9 Ago 2022)

El Bruce Lee de la huerta valenciana... Dice que las navajas de mariposa son como para huir... Si son cuchillos no claro... 

No les pegó desde el principio y les hubiese dejado secos pero luego casi le matan... 
Después los otros se van sin lesiones y él casi se muere. 

En fin, ¿Full Contact? Pues vaya mierda.


----------



## lamoffj (9 Ago 2022)

Yo lo tengo bien claro: *no es omisión de socorro si se trata de una mujer*. Cuando veas mujeres de por medio, HUYE. Vete por otra calle, date media vuelta todo lo rápido que puedas o pasa corriendo sin que te vea nadie pero, por lo que más quieras, *no intentes mediar ni tomar parte en NADA en lo que haya una mujer.*


----------



## Autómata (9 Ago 2022)

Y los agresores en la calle..... que barato sale casi mandar a alguien al otro barrio....


----------



## treblinca (9 Ago 2022)

moromierda dijo:


> ¿*Cauntas *víses aspirabas vulcara a sua voiture, amego?



Yo me la encontré con las ruedas para arriba en la autovía y allí estuve un buen rato de buen samaritano hasta que llegaron los bomberos y la sacaron rápidamente. Salió, se la llevaron y yo llegando tarde al curro.


----------



## Lord Vader (9 Ago 2022)

spica dijo:


> Ahi se habla de un video que pasaron en las televisiones.
> Hay link?



Si, he puesto los dos enlaces. El otro es el del video

Detenidos dos jóvenes por apuñalar y patear la cabeza de un hombre en Valencia


----------



## spica (9 Ago 2022)

Hoy los hombres para muchas mujeres SOMOS INVISIBLES.

Por eso ni le da las gracias, ni va al juicio como en el caso de Malaga o se largan del lugar como en el video.

Aparte de lo que se dice aqui de falta de etica, moral o compromiso por parte de las mujeres.


----------



## M4rk (9 Ago 2022)

Aquí van las perlitas que nos dejan entrever el carácter de muchas, muchas mujeres:

«El marido sí me dio las gracias, pero ella ni me miró».

*Atentos a la pareja del tipo duro...

Lo anima a meterse en una reyerta mientras ella mira desde la ventana para luego arrepentirse, pero solo un poco:*
_Lorena interviene al otro lado de la línea. «Le dije que bajara, por supuesto, que le echara una mano a la víctima, y ahora me siento un poco culpable por animarlo»._

*Muestra ENFADO y "UN POCO" de culpa. Y atención a la última frase a continuación, en la que no dice "con lo que yo quiero a mi marido" o "no me imagino viviendo sin él", no, sino "con lo que NOS HA COSTADO llegar hasta aquí":*
_Lorena, que sigue muy enfadada con la situación, asegura que se siente «un poco culpable» por decirle a su marido que ayudara a a la mujer. «¿Y si en vez de la rodilla le hubieran clavado el cuchillo en el corazón? En qué mala hora lo animé. Vicente podía estar muerto y yo, viuda. Con lo que nos ha costado llegar hasta aquí»_.

*Toma protagonismo y autoridad en una historia en la que él debería ser el absoluto foco de atención y opinión, decidiendo por supuesto lo que su marido hará o dejará de hacer en el futuro, sin tener en cuenta lo que él pueda pensar a la hora de dar su testimonio:*
_Lorena comparte su vida con Vicente hace una década. La delata un carácter de armas tomar y se muestra tajante: «No va a ayudar a nadie más que no conozcamos. Es una pena pero visto todo lo que ha pasado...»._
*
MUJERES, SEÑORES.

Y como colofón de la puta noticia, ESPAÑA, SEÑORES:*
_Los agresores, a los que se imputó un homicidio en grado de tentativa, ya están en libertad tras una fianza de 2.000 euros_


----------



## eltonelero (9 Ago 2022)

me he leido el artículo y frase por frase es un clásico ejemplo de pagafantismo social y de porque jamás hay que ayudar a una mujer que está siendo violada/atacada.
Este tio ya lo ha comprendido aunque le ha costado sangre y dinero.


----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (9 Ago 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Choni anima a su marido malote tatuado y practicante de full conact a que baje a dar una leccion a 2 panchitos de mierda.
> Los panchis tiran de navaja y le apuñalan varias veces, pero el malote como si nada porque es el malote de su pueblo y sabe pelear.
> Malote aprende leccion y panchitos seguiran apuñalando gente por la calle. España en estado puro.




Ese no practica full contact desde hace décadas, mira las pintas que tiene, está fofo a tope. 


Además gimnasios de "full contact" apenas existen.


----------



## larios357 (9 Ago 2022)

Luego dicen que cuando pasa algo nadie ayuda y todavía se sorprenden, si alguien poco curtido se quiere hacer el héroe lo más seguro es que acabe escaldado, y además en temas de pareja mejor no meterse, ella sabrá porque anda con maltratadores, luego que no pidan nada


----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (9 Ago 2022)

larios357 dijo:


> Luego dicen que cuando pasa algo nadie ayuda y todavía se sorprenden, si alguien poco curtido se quiere hacer el héroe lo más seguro es que acabe escaldado, y además en temas de pareja mejor no meterse, ella sabrá porque anda con maltratadores, luego que no pidan nada



Ese tio no tiene media hostia, por eso les deja que se le acerquen, un tipo buen pateador y con buenos puños y nose acercan a menos de 2 m.


----------



## trellat (9 Ago 2022)

M4rk dijo:


> *MUJERES, SEÑORES.*



Es que si no llega a bajar igual la tipa le pide el divorcio express al dia siguiente ...
Por cierto, llega a palmar el tio y si es un año de convivencia en comun la viuda ya pilla pension de por vida creo

una perdicion, ya lo dice la biblia


----------



## larios357 (9 Ago 2022)

Hic Sunt Dracones dijo:


> Ese tio no tiene media hostia, por eso les deja que se le acerquen, un tipo buen pateador y con buenos puños y nose acercan a menos de 2 m.



Aparte es que meterse en historias siendo un pringadilllo por mucho que quieras es inutil aunque los medios dan por culo cuando pasa lo que pasa , que se metan los fcc que para eso están,


----------



## trellat (9 Ago 2022)

MirkoCrocop88 dijo:


> La Policía les imputó un homicidio en grado de tentativa, pero hace solo unos días les impuso *una fianza de 2.000 euros y quedaron en libertad *tras pagarla. La víctima lo ha vivido como una afrenta y se pregunta si cuando llegue el juicio comparecerán siquiera o ya ni siquiera estarán en España.



flipa colega, ahi va el video








Detenidos dos jóvenes por apuñalar y patear la cabeza de un hombre en Valencia


Dos jóvenes han sido detenidos en Valencia después de agredir a un hombre al que le propinaron varios navajazos en el cuerpo y patadas en la cabeza.




www.niusdiario.es





El tio de la navaja va a matar con toda la intencionalidad el mundo ... y va y lo sueltan con fianza.
Ademas es que tiene el estomago de tirar de la navaja con saña cuando se queda incrustada en la rodilla ... menudo hijo de perra.
¿Quien coño ha puesto la pasta ...? vamos hombre, estiraos que la noticia es de pago ...

indignante


----------



## NXT (9 Ago 2022)

elchicho47 dijo:


> «Estoy vivo de milagro por defender a una mujer que ni me dio las gracias»
> 
> 
> Vicente bajó a ayudar a una señora que pedía auxilio en Valencia y acabó con cuatro puñaladas y jugándose el puesto de trabajo
> ...





GonX dijo:


> Pega la noticia!!





Bud_Spencer dijo:


> Alguien puede poner la noticia completa,es de pago.





El_Dioni dijo:


> A mi no me funciona





Euron G. dijo:


> Eso es mucho pedir para la panda de vagos y perezosos que habitan por aquí. Espíritu de excelencia 0, típica mediocridad española.



Aquí la noticia sin paywall:

*Vicente bajó a ayudar a una señora que pedía auxilio en Valencia y acabó con cuatro puñaladas y jugándose el puesto de trabajo*







Ni Vicente se siente un quijote ni quería salvar a ninguna dulcinea, pero en su ADN no aparece que vea a una mujer en peligro y se piense la respuesta. Y eso hizo. Y casi le cuesta el pellejo. No solo lo dice él: «Estoy vivo de milagro», repite al teléfono, sino que lo atestiguan sus heridas y el parte médico. Actuó con coraje y elegancia, sin pensárselo, y le ha salido caro. A él, a su pareja, a su estabilidad laboral... El camino de los héroes -y los caballeros- está en horas bajas. Ni vende ni aparentemente se repara el daño.

*Vicente H.*, de 42 años, y Lorena, su pareja, estaban enfrascados viendo 'Bull', una serie de análisis forense de jurados, en su piso de Valencia. El pasado 4 de junio ya se notaba el calor como para dejar las ventanas abiertas. Acababan de llegar del pueblo de él, Benifayó, de visitar a su madre. Por delante, tenían una noche de sábado tranquila, de televisión y descanso hasta que oyeron gritos de mujer.

«Me asomé a la ventana y vi cómo dos chicos empujaban a una mujer en el puente de San José. Un hombre que parecía ir con ella -y luego supe que era su marido- estaba al otro lado de la calle», cuenta Vicente. «Lore, mira lo que está pasando, voy para allá. Me puse unos zapatos y una camiseta y antes de terminar de malvestirme ya los vi encima de ella».
Lorena interviene al otro lado de la línea. «Le dije que bajara, por supuesto, que le echara una mano a la víctima, y ahora me siento un poco culpable por animarlo».


Vicente no había visto la primera parte de lo ocurrido, lo hizo horas después en un vídeo, pero corrió escaleras abajo y apartó a uno de los dos agresores de un empujón. Lo que cuenta a continuación -y que también fue grabado en vídeo por otros transeúntes- es un fotograma completo de la violencia que parece haberse adueñado de alguna gente, de un 'far west' cutre pero peligrosísimo que pone en retirada al más valiente y al más cabal.















Cerca de la muerte Vicente H., de 42 años, sufrió cuatro puñaladas de una navaja tipo mariposa en el pecho, los dos brazos y la pierna izquierda. Los agresores fueron detenidos horas después cerca de una discoteca Mikel Ponce 

«Tras el empujón, sacan las navajas, tiro para atrás, me quito la camiseta para protegerme de alguna manera. Había otras cuatro personas, entre ellas la mujer a la que iba a defender y su marido, pero se marcharon sin más y entonces ellos dos me vieron solo y vineron a por mí. 'Tirad las navajas, ¿de qué vais?', les dije. Está claro de lo que iban: buscando jaleo».
* 'Full contact' *


Fueron segundos o minutos interminables en los que Vicente, 42 años, que ha practicado 'full contact' y sabe pelear porque es «de pueblo», solo pensaba en cómo esquivar esas navajas esgrimidas contra él en la noche y en soledad. «Si no me llegan a sacar esas armas, directamente los dejo KO, en lugar de empujar para apartarlos les hubiera golpeado con mis 95 kilos y se quedan secos. Pero yo no bajé a atacar a nadie, sino a pararlos».
Explica que se quitó la camiseta y se la enrolló en el brazo como un escudo para tratar de esquivar las puñaladas. Llevaba un cinturón puesto que también podría haber utilizado en ese cuerpo a cuerpo aunque no tuvo tiempo ni de pensarlo. La navaja era tipo mariposa, de esas de las que es mejor huir.
Cuando uno de ellos le lanzó los navajazos al pecho su mente se concentró en cómo parar los golpes.
«Yo no era consciente de nada en ese momento. Trataba de retroceder para tenerlos a los dos en mi campo visual y sobre todo sabía que no podía perder de vista al de la navaja. Yo soltaba puñetazos como podía, pero cuando logré coger al del arma, el otro me tiró al suelo».
* Sintonía criminal *


Derribado de una zancadilla, los agresores actuaron en sintonía criminal. Uno se empleó a patadas en la cabeza con Vicente mientras el otro lo acuchillaba en la pierna izquierda a la altura de la rodilla.
«Estaba tan nervioso que no noté los primeros pinchazos. Me di cuenta después cuando vi la sangre en la camiseta», recuerda la víctima.
'Far west', sin duelo de por medio. Solo ayudar a una mujer. Un vecino graba todo el episodio con su teléfono móvil, otros transeúntes, apartados, insultan a los agresores y los conminan a que dejen al herido y varios llaman a la Policía. Pero hay una navaja que atraviesa piel y quiere músculo y nadie se atreve a a acercarse y hacer más. Los agresores sacan el puñal de la carne y huyen en sus bicicletas.
«A los pocos segundos apareció la Policía pero yo solo fui consciente de lo que había pasado al levantarme. Pensé: ¿y si me lo hubieran clavado en otra parte del cuerpo? En el suelo estaba en sus manos, totalmente indefenso».
* «Pedí un cigarro» *


«Cuando llega la Policía, que fue muy rápido -continúa su relato sin respiro pese a los días transcurridos- me veo un corte en el antebrazo y en la rodilla. Lo primero que hago al conseguir levantarme es pedir un cigarro».
Vicente no es consciente en esos instantes de cómo le ha rozado la muerte pero sí sabe que hay que parar la sangre. «Toma mi camiseta y hazme un torniquete en el brazo derecho», le pide a uno de los agentes. Lorena, su pareja, baja corriendo sin saber lo que ha ocurrido porque desde su ventana no se ve el lugar en el que Vicente ha sido atacado. Al percatarse de la gravedad, la mujer se derrumba.
El tiempo cuenta más que nunca y se divide en dos planos. La atención al herido y la persecución de los delincuentes. Llega el Samur, desnuda a Vicente y lo estabiliza. Lo trasladan al Hospital La Fe de Valencia, donde lo meten en camilla y ya lo esperan los médicos para operarlo. La víctima recibió cuatro navajazos en el pecho, los dos brazos y la pierna izquierda. La del hombro izquierdo de 12 centímetros; la del antebrazo derecho de 10 centímetros de largo junto a otra más superficial y una cuarta incisa en la rodilla izquierda. El diagnóstico principal, según el parte médico, es herida en tórax por arma blanca de diez centímetros que, por suerte, no le tocó la musculatura ni llegó a penetrar en el pecho. Los agresores, a los que se imputó un homicidio en grado de tentativa, ya están en libertad tras una fianza de 2.000 euros.

El segundo escenario de esa noche de julio es el policial. Los agresores huyeron en sendas bicicletas pero fueron identificados y detenidos varias horas después por una patrulla de la Policía Local junto a una discoteca en la avenida del Cid.
Habían pasado seis horas de la agresión y ambos circulaban con sus bicis por la acera como si no hubiera ocurrido nada. Eran *Álvaro Andrés Q. P. y Diego Armando M. C.*, de 19 y 18 años y nacionalidad chilena y española, respectivamente. Los agentes de la Policía Local les intervinieron la navaja tipo mariposa utilizada en la agresión, presuntamente, y un cuchillo tras cachearlos a conciencia.
El joven chileno aún llevaba manchas de la sangre de Vicente en su ropa y cortes en sus manos y nudillos. En un bolsillo del pantalón guardaba la navaja de mariposa. Los policías hallaron un cuchillo en la funda del sillín de la bicicleta del otro detenido. 'Far west': salir en bici de marcha con dos armas blancas como compañeras de juerga.
Gracias al vídeo que había grabado otro vecino y que dura cuatro interminables minutos se logró reconstruir cómo un irrelevante encontronazo casi acaba en un crimen.
Con esas imágenes, Vicente, el que no se lo pensó para ayudar a una mujer en apuros, también pudo ver de primera mano qué ocurrió antes de que él bajara a la calle.
El encontronazo empezó en la calle Llano de Zaidía, tras una discusión entre los agresores y una pareja. Los dos jóvenes golpearon a un hombre al que partieron el labio e insultaron a una mujer en el puente de San José porque la pareja les recriminó que circulaban de forma temeraria con sus bicicletas por una zona peatonal.
Dos jóvenes de 18 y 19 años lo apuñalaron con una navaja al mediar entre ellos y la víctima a la que escuchó gritar


Las cuatro personas discutieron y cruzaron la calzada de la calle Llano de Zaidía, y entonces la mujer pidió a gritos a uno de los jóvenes que se relajara y parara. Es en ese momento cuando aparece Vicente para ayudar a la mujer que grita.
Cuando al día siguiente vio el vídeo, dice que no podía parar de llorar. Por haberse expuesto de esa forma y por la respuesta que recibió y que también recogen las imágenes. «Estoy vivo de milagro por defender a una mujer que ni me dio las gracias».
Sabe que la pareja vive cerca de su casa, pero el contacto ha sido prácticamente inexistente. «El marido sí me dio las gracias, pero ella ni me miró». El relato de la mujer, la víctima inicial, adolece de ciertos desajustes. A quien tuvieron que coser los brazos y llegó casi a verse el hueso del bíceps es a Vicente.
Lorena, que sigue muy enfadada con la situación, asegura que se siente «un poco culpable» por decirle a su marido que ayudara a a la mujer. «¿Y si en vez de la rodilla le hubieran clavado el cuchillo en el corazón? En qué mala hora lo animé. Vicente podía estar muerto y yo, viuda. Con lo que nos ha costado llegar hasta aquí».

*No lo hará más *

Lorena comparte su vida con Vicente hace una década. La delata un carácter de armas tomar y se muestra tajante: «No va a ayudar a nadie más que no conozcamos. Es una pena pero visto todo lo que ha pasado...».
El protagonista -a su pesar- de esta historia es tornero fresador y programador; también hiperactivo. Cuando lo atacaron llevaba solo tres semanas en su nueva empresa con contrato fijo, de forma que quiso incorporarse enseguida pero le dijeron que esperara. «Imagínate: menos de un mes trabajando y casi un mes de baja. Pero se han portado muy bien. Ninguna queja, aunque tuve miedo de que me despidieran».
Este no ha sido su año. Superó una tuberculosis y el Covid en marzo y aún renqueante se topó con una situación crítica. Los dos agresores acabaron en prisión sin fianza tres días después. La Policía les imputó un homicidio en grado de tentativa, pero hace solo unos días les impuso una fianza de 2.000 euros y quedaron en libertad tras pagarla. La víctima lo ha vivido como una afrenta y se pregunta si cuando llegue el juicio comparecerán siquiera o ya ni siquiera estarán en España.


PD: También lo han puesto aquí (sin fotos) y aquí.


----------



## trellat (9 Ago 2022)

en fin, candidato destacado a tonto del año.

que le den un espacio en cagame de lux ...


----------



## la_trotona (9 Ago 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> No es racismo. Es bastante menos de lo que te harian a ti y a tu familia si te portas de esa manera en cualquiera de sus paises de origen. A mi me parecen de puta madre todas las razas y colores de piel siempre que sean personas decentes y que contribuyan a mover el barco. Los parasitos y delincuentes de vuelta por donde han venido, su aporte al común es siempre negativo.



Totalmente de acuerdo, pero a muchos no les entra algo tan sencillo en la cabeza.


----------



## Tonimn (9 Ago 2022)

En el metro de Barcelona evité el robo a un anciano y los carteristas se pusieron a gritarme a echarme las culpas a mí.
Y se salieron gritando a buscar otra víctima.
El vagón mirándome y el viejo ni se enteró de nada.


----------



## trellat (9 Ago 2022)

Yo lo que no me acabo de creer es que soltasen al de la navaja con fianza. Con lo que se ve en el video ... imposible.
Para mi que el redactor se ha equivocado, a pesar de ser de pago la noticia


----------



## Polirisitas (9 Ago 2022)

NelsonMuntzHaHa.gif


----------



## ElMatareyes (15 Ago 2022)

Joder. Lo he visto entero.
Los ninis se estaban retirando y aparecio super paco a escalar la situación....los vio tirillas y dijo "a liarla". Pero le sacaron un pincho..
Por dos veces se estaban marchando, y Super Paco volvio a provocar ....


----------



## Galvani (15 Ago 2022)

ElMatareyes dijo:


> Joder. Lo he visto entero.
> Los ninis se estaban retirando y aparecio super paco a escalar la situación....los vio tirillas y dijo "a liarla". Pero le sacaron un pincho..
> Por dos veces se estaban marchando, y Super Paco volvio a provocar ....



Y este sabe full Contact? Pero si no les da ni una.


----------



## pocoyo82 (15 Ago 2022)

M4rk dijo:


> Aquí van las perlitas que nos dejan entrever el carácter de muchas, muchas mujeres:
> 
> «El marido sí me dio las gracias, pero ella ni me miró».
> 
> ...




Nos hemos fijado en lo mismo


----------



## Netón (15 Ago 2022)

¿De verdad no hay UN PUTO JUEZ en condiciones en España? Joder, coño....


----------



## abbadon15 (16 Ago 2022)

Diego Armando M. C. De nacionalidad española suena como decir Pepe Garcia de nacionalidad koreana


----------

